# [Off Topic] Démocratiser Gentoo ?

## Yann

Vive le shell, oui et non: pour démocratiser la distrib' auprés du grand public un jour, ca serait cool d'avoir Kportage (entre autre)... Enfin bon, moi je dis ça, mais c'est pas moi qui reprendrais le développement (quoique ce serait une bone occasion de s'y mettre). Oui, je sais: "la critique est aisé...", hé hé!

NdM: ce thread à été extrait de celui là.

----------

## zdra

Démocratiser la distrib... je trouve que c'est pas tellement le but de gentoo... Mandrake est en tout point meilleur à ce niveau ! Sauf pour la gestion des updates là c'est apt-get qui gagne tout ... emerge est parfait mais à par le fait qu'il compile tout c'est pas pratique pour le grand publique car trop lent  :Very Happy: 

Bref gentoo est une distrib de bidouilleurs, pour ceux qui veulent chippoter avec tout et se faire une distrib sur mesure  :Smile: 

Ben merde chui 100% off-topic  :Sad: 

----------

## Yann

Je vais rester off-topic, mais je pense pas que bidouillages et popularisation (le terme est plus approprié que "démocratisation") soient incompatibles. Au contraire, ca serait entre autres le bon moyen d'avoir une fine interaction entre utilisateurs finaux et développeurs/bidouilleurs qui font techniquement avancer le schmilblick.

Et vu les puissances que l'on atteint actuellement au niveau proc', je pense que la compilation devient de moins en moins un frein, et même le grand public a droit à ce plus.

Avec des outils comme Kportage, selon moi, même monsieur Toulmonde à droit à sa Gentoo   :Wink: 

D'ailleurs, arrêtez moi si je me trompe, mais j'ai pas entendu dire qu'il y'avait un débat sur "GUI or not GUI" dans les procédures d'installation? C'est peut-être un signe.

Puis dire que c'est plutôt un système pour bidouilleurs, ca fait, AMHA, élitiste et ca empêche certaines choses d'avancer.    :Smile: 

----------

## zdra

ça peut faite l'objet d'une nouveau poste ça...

----------

## PurpleSkunk

hihi géniale la dérive lol   :Laughing: 

----------

## zarasoustra17

Pour 90% des packages, la compil dure moins de 10 minutes,c'est pas vraiment rebutant sauf quand on installe tout la premiere fois et sérieusement, emerge bidule, ça va plus vite qu'une install à la Winwin ou il faut aller acheter le logiciel, inserer le cd, lire la licence, régler les parametres, enregistrer le produit, rebooter....  :Wink: 

pourtant, plus de gens sont sur Winwin que sur Gentoo, de même le système Mandrake: il faut chercher le package,la bonne version,etc.. donc ouvrir 3 ou 4 onglets avant de l'installer.Il ne faut pas confondre convivialité et simplicité...

Je préfère la simplicité.

----------

## genestyler

zarasoustra17 -> y'a l'etape "Accepter la license" que tu as oublier sous windows   :Laughing: 

sinon :

pour ma par je dirais que emerge et kportage sont deux outils complementaires , pour ce qui est de kemerge je dois avoir planter un flag il veux meme pas l'emerger lol

mmm soyons fous vais tester porthole tient   :Very Happy: 

heu la je me met aussi off topic mais bon : meme si la mandrake rend linux plus accessible au "public lambda" linux reste quand meme un peu pour les bidouilleurs (les gens qui aiment bien se salir les main dans les meandres des lignes de commandes , et surtout qui hesitent pas a aller chercher la documentation par les differents moyens possible (presse ou internet) ) (pour eviter la polemique je dirais que tout depend evidement de la definition que l'on donne au mot "bidouilleur")

P.S heu j'aime aussi assez bien la derive du poste   :Cool: 

----------

## PurpleSkunk

off-topic à la one again

genestyler=> c'est clair que linux reste moins accessible pour le grand public, et ce même avec une Mandrake. Quand mes potes passent à la maison ils me disent tous "Ouai c'est clair, ça a l'air excellent Gentoo, mais j'ai pas le niveau je préfère Windows"... plutôt fatiguant ces gens qui ne veulent pas apprendre lol   :Laughing: 

Enfin bon déjà je suis content, j'ai converti ma copine à Gentoo, elle a fini par abandonner winwin...plutôt cool ça !!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## zdra

[off-topic]

Moi je pense qu'une distrib quelle qu'elle soi est utilisable pour un utilisateur lamda une foi que tout les programmes son isntallé et configuré. Gnome/KDE sont finalement qu'une "copie" de windows, les différences ne sont que qq abitudes à prendre.

Pour ce qui est de l'administration tu system, je pense que linux a toutes ses chances de devenir aussi simple que windows dans le future. Les assistants de mandrake sont de mieux en mieux, les systemes d'installation de nouveau prog "portage" ou "apt-get" de pures merveilles et facilement utilisable avec une interface type kportage... En fait moi ce que j'attends c'est une debian qui incorpore le centre de controle de mandrake... Là windows n'aura plus qu'a se cacher !!!

Sinon Gentoo est génial pour les bidouilleurs et les developpers je trouve pcq on a acces facilement à toutes les sources des progs qu'on utilise, toutes les config doivent se faire manuellement, et comme le dis la rubrique "pilosophie" du site gentoo.org, le but de gentoo c'est de laisser tout les choix à l'utilisateur, le but est que tout soit permis.... Donc parfait pour celui qui veut avoir un OS bien personnalisé, mais pas génial pour qqn qui veut simplement un bureau facile à utiliser  :Smile: 

[/off-topic]

----------

## genestyler

le probleme est justement la du cote de l'utilisateur lambda :

si tout n'est pas premache/configure ou si il faut passer plus d'une heure pour installer la machine il baissera les bras   :Confused: 

----------

## zarasoustra17

Faut pas être pessimiste quand même, rappelez-vous la première fois qu'on vous a mis devant un PC: On comprend rien de rien et à force on sait comment ça marche et après quand on se trouve devant quelque chose de nouveau on dit que c'est compliqué. Ma mère s'est acheté recemment un ordinateur (pour aller surfer sur internet qu'elle dit...), elle s'est retrouvé complètement paumée avec XP et avec une Hot-Line pourrie à la ramasse qui lui pose des questions du style "avez vous branché l'ordinateur??". A force de Windows-update et de bugs, elle s'est retrouvé à haïr Microsoft et le vendeur qui lui a dit:"Avec Xp vous n'aurez jamais de problèmes".

Du coup je lui ai installé Mandrake et mis dans les favoris de Mozilla les sites d'entraide Linux en français.

Les premiers temps elle m'appelait tous les jours puis plus rien.

Conclusion:

Elle a commençé par Linux et elle trouve ça plus simple que Win$, pourquoi : parcequ'elle a pas 36 fenetres qui s'ouvrent au démarrage pour mettre à jour ses programmes, elle a pas de firewall ni d'antivirus à configurer et que quand elle a un problème, elle trouve la solution expliquée sur internet. De plus elle peut ouvrir tous les mails de ses copines infestées de virus sans aucun risque  :Smile: 

Bien sûr tout son entourage lui dit qu'elle est folle mais quand ils viennent la voir 'pour aller vite télecharger tel ou tel patch à cause de tel ou tel virus ' parce que leur PC est planté, elle se dit que c'est bien de tourner sur un système tellement compliqué...

Je peux vous le certifier: c'est chez les soi-disants experts en informatique que c'est le plus dur d'installer Linux, pas chez les débutants.

La preuve: ma mère n'a plus Windows alors que moi...sur une petite partition qui s'ennuie...  :Embarassed: 

----------

## DuF

Complètement d'accord avec zarasoustra17.

Mes parents ils connaissaient rien à l'informatique, je leur avais mis win98, m'étais dit c'est léger, simple, ça ira bien sur le K6III450, à chaque fois que je rentrai chez mes parents, c'était le bordel sur l'ordi, tout était foutu en l'air, fallait réinstaller, au bout de 6 mois, j'ai dit, quitte à ce qu'ils fassent n'importe quoi, je préfère quand je reviens bidouiller un linux  :Smile: 

Alors je leur ai mis linux, et là plus de souci, ils ne font que ce qu'ils ont le droit de faire et que ce qu'ils comprennent, et quand ils tentent un truc qu'ils ne devraient, c'est jamais détérioré, maintenant cela fait un an qu'ils utilisent l'ordinateur et ils en sont content. Ils envoient des emails, vont sur internet, consultent leur compte bancaire, etc...

Là j'ai un peu plus de mal par contre avec l'appareil photo numérique... ils comprennent pas que les photos soient dans un répertoire, parce qu'ils n'arrivent pas à comprendre c'est quoi un répertoire  :Smile: 

Donc bon, perso ceux que ça gêne de passer à linux, c'est ceux qui bidouillent le dimanche leur windows, le grand public s'en fou, tant que ça marche et qu'il fait ce qu'il veut faire....

Après se pose le problème des applications achetées en grande surface...  moi j'ai préféré prévenir que guérir, j'ai dit "n'achetez rien  :Smile: ".

----------

## yuk159

J'ai fait pareil avec ma soeur et apres un petit temps d'adaptation  elle fait tout ce qu'elle fasait avant sur son win98.

C'est a dire taper ces courrier, e-mail, surfer, jouer a UT et UT2003 etc etc ...

Linux en famille c'est vraiment chouette et  je ne suis pas le seul a le penser  :Mr. Green: 

Et en plus elle en est tres satifaite de sa gentoo  :Wink: 

----------

## yoyo

Bonjour à tous,

Je vais également exposé mon opinion sur ce (hors)sujet.   :Wink: 

Dans l'ensemble, je suis d'accord avec vous mais il y a une chose qui me chagrine dans vos propos : à chaque fois, c'est vous (des vieux de la vieille ... si si, c'est marqué Veteran   :Laughing:  ) qui installez et expliquez le fonctionnement de Linux à vos proches ...

Ces personnes ont donc bien eu quelqu'un qui les tiennent par la main (au moins au début) et sur qui elles pouvaient se reposer en toute confiance : une hotline de "luxe".

Mais prenez quelqu'un qui n'est pas dans ce cas : cela demande un investissement personnel important (même si des distribution comme RH ou Mandrake le réduisent de plus en plus), sans garde fou et sans garantie de résultat ... Il faut vraiment être motivé pour installer Linux tout seul   :Confused:  .

Vous me direz : "oui, mais on n'est jamais tout seul sous Linux". Je suis d'accord mais si je continue mon raisonnement et que la personne achète son pc en grande surface et qu'elle se retrouve en possession d'un "winmodem" ou d'un modem non reconnu ... comment fera-t-elle pour s'en sortir seule ??

Ca m'était arrivé avec un modem USB : il suffisait simplement de faire un lien vers /dev/modem. Mais comment le savoir, quand ce n'est écrit nul part dans les doc (et qu'on ne sait même pas ce qu'est un lien ...).

Pour conclure, je pense que l'on peut faire sous Linux à peu près tout ce qu'on fait couramment sous Windows, avec beaucoup moins de contraintes (virus ...).

C'est également beaucoup plus enrichissant (déja rien que le fait de participer à des forums ...) que du simple "presse-bouton".

Malheureusement, la reconnaissance matérielle reste encore trop compliquées par rapport à Windows (80% des posts) et trop aléatoire ... et là, je montre du doigt les fabriquants de tous bords qui, s'ils ne veulent pas prendre la peine de développer des "pilotes" pour Linux refusent d'ouvrir leurs "sources" ne pas se les faire pomper par les concurrents : résultat, ce sont des développeurs (un grand merci à eux) qui sont contraints de se coltiner tout le boulot sur leur temps libre et forcément, Linux est moins réactif en terme de compatibilité matérielle ...

----------

## PurpleSkunk

[off topic mode]

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Il faut vraiment être motivé pour installer Linux tout seul   .

 

pour l'utilisateur lambda, c'est clair, et c'est dommage...  :Confused: 

[/off topic mode]

----------

## Yann

Tout à fait bien dit et re-dit   :Wink: 

Qui a mis en signature que ce qui manque sous (GNU/)Linux, ce ne sont pas des développeurs mais des utilisateurs? On pourrait préciser des utilisateurs lambda. Ce sont eux qui feront le nombre et "obligeront" les fabriquants à prendre en compte "l'alternative" [edit] et les développeurs à les prendre en compte et peaufiner les interfaces d'installation par exemple [/edit].

Et perso, je préfère voir les membres de ma famille passer sous Gentoo, où je saurais les guider facilement en cas de panne (ca fait un bail que j'ai pas essayé d'autres distrib') aprés avoir personnellement fait l'installation de base... Mais voilà, il leur faudrait des produits genre Kportage etc... (tentative de recentrer le débat vers le post initial aprés avoir foutu la grouille dans le forum   :Very Happy:  ) tout de même. Et cela n'enlèvera pas le coté facilité de bidouillage pour autant, je pense...

Moi même j'ai installé Gentoo dans le but de comprendre "Alors, comment ca marche?" de A à (presque quoique pas tout-à-fait) Z, mais aprés ça, il est agréable parfois de ne plus avoir à pisser de la commande et avoir des outils haut en couleur sous la main (j'en appelle à témoin ceux qui tentent de mettre en place des "emerge rsync; emerge-u world" automatiques au démarrage). Ok, on va me redire "Mandrake c'est mieux si on cherche le comfort", je veux bien, mais pourquoi Gentoo ne tendrait pas vers ce comfort aussi (tout en gardant son essence)?

----------

## PurpleSkunk

 *Yann wrote:*   

> Ok, on va me redire "Mandrake c'est mieux si on cherche le comfort", je veux bien, mais pourquoi Gentoo ne tendrait pas vers ce comfort aussi (tout en gardant son essence)?

 

Perso ce qui m'a plu dans Gentoo, c'est de pouvoir faire une stage 1, chose qui s'est révélée extrêmement intéressante et formatrice pour ma part...

Après je vois mal mon père faire la même chose, par exemple...

D'après moi Gentoo est vraiment faite pour ceux qui veulent tout contrôler, sauf si quelqu'un te l'a installée avant et se charge de la maintenir un minimum...

Z'êtes pas d'accord les amis ? lol   :Laughing: 

----------

## zdra

 *PurpleSkunk wrote:*   

>  *Yann wrote:*   Ok, on va me redire "Mandrake c'est mieux si on cherche le comfort", je veux bien, mais pourquoi Gentoo ne tendrait pas vers ce comfort aussi (tout en gardant son essence)? 
> 
> Perso ce qui m'a plu dans Gentoo, c'est de pouvoir faire une stage 1, chose qui s'est révélée extrêmement intéressante et formatrice pour ma part...
> 
> Après je vois mal mon père faire la même chose, par exemple...
> ...

 

En voilà un qui a lu dans mes pensées !!! C'est exactement ce que je m'appraitais à poster  :Very Happy: 

Pour ce qui est de mon expérience personnelle, j'était sous winXP il y a 6mois, j'ai installé une mandrake9.0 puis 9.1 dans le but de découvrir. Puis on m'a conseillé gentoo pour découvrir tout les misteres de la ligne de commande et de la config à la main... J'en suis très content, voilà 2mois que je quite plus ma gentoo e le forum (merci à tous). Maintenant quand je touche à mon server qui est encore sous mandrake je comprends beaucoup mieux ce qui se passer et j'ai plus tendance à ouvrir un xterm que de lancer mandrake controle center... celà dis, pour une utilisation courante je regrette un peu ma mandrake et sa politique du click  :Smile: 

C'est important je trouve de qu'il existe des distrib assé basique sans outils, pcq ça oblige aux motivé et curieux comme moi de découvire la ligne de commande et les entrailles de /etc. Si j'étais resté sous mandrake j'aurais jamais eu le courage de lancer un xterm.

Celà dis, rien obligé gentoo a rester la distrib des bidouilleurs, il y en aura tj une autre  :Smile: 

----------

## genestyler

yop 

mode grand OFF topic ON :

heu xp j'aime pas , en fais je l'est toujours deteste , surtout en tant qu'assembleur :

x : pkoi mon modem y marche pas ? -> reponse pasque xp colle un drivers generique qui marche pas

x pkoi mon pc y plante au demarage -> heu vous avez installer kaza en dernier ? c normal (dsl j'aime pas kaza windows , il install trop de spyware/poubelle/plantages)

etc etc ..

des experiances linux j'en est deja eu il y 5 ou 6 an helas a l'epoque j'avais toujours un truk qui allais pas : pas de conection net (j'en avais pas) , carte video trop recente , etc etc bref j'avais laisser de cote le temps que les projets se stabilisent et aujourd'hui c'est avec plaisir que je m'y remet (etant bidouilleur de nature la gentoo correspond a mes attentes (heu sauf quand le disque dur qui la recois me claque dans les pattes mais bon lol , sa viens d'arriver et sa fais 3 jours que je reinstall en bloquant a chaque fois sur un nouvel element, la je viens enfin de comprendre apres quelques reiserfsck --check and co))

je suis assez d'accord avec yoyo qui finalement a reussi mieux que moi a donner le fond de ce que j'aurais voulu dire (les grand espris se rencontrent ?   :Very Happy:  ) 

pour revenir au sujet finalement le meilleur couple apres reflection c finalement : le site web pour faire son choix en complement de kportage qui est peut etre un peu plus lisible , emerge pour installer les packages et ufed pour les flag USE

pour reprendre un vieille pub flandies y'a que les imbecile qui changent pas d'avis mort de rire )

----------

## PurpleSkunk

 *zdra wrote:*   

> Celà dis, rien obligé gentoo a rester la distrib des bidouilleurs, il y en aura tj une autre 

 

Ca c'est bien vrai, mais moi, c'est Gentoo que je préfère...  :Smile: 

----------

## yuk159

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Dans l'ensemble, je suis d'accord avec vous mais il y a une chose qui me chagrine dans vos propos : à chaque fois, c'est vous (des vieux de la vieille ... si si, c'est marqué Veteran   ) qui installez et expliquez le fonctionnement de Linux à vos proches ...

 

Mais n'est-ce pas lier a la facon dont les systeme UNIX sont construit depuis qu'il existent ?

A la base n'y avait t'ils pas un admin qui connaissait les ficelles et des utilisateur qui avait juste besoin que ca fonctionne.

Bien evidement que sur windows il est plus facile de faire ceci ou cela (le plus souvent des betises dailleur)

Perso cela ne me derange pas d'intervenir en cas de pepin (il n'y en a pas mais bon ...admettons)

Pour moi le probleme et de faire croire au gens que leur ordinateur est une chose simple qui ne demande aucune competence particuliere.

Et perso je prefere faire la promo de linux plutot que de contribuer a ca.

Alors linux sur tout les PC a la maison, j'en reve, mais dans un certain cadre evidement et en eduquant les gens ou en leur pre-installant le soft, et leur leur proposant de la maintenance.

Comme je l'ai dit souvent, je ne suis pas informaticien, avant de mettre a linux les seuls machines que j'avais touche ete, un commodor64 dans les annees 80 (j'etais petit, donc c'etais plutot pour jouer  :Wink: ) et apres des Mac, jusqu'a ce que je decouvre linux il y a un peu plus de cinq ans.

Vous admettrez que c'est plutot leger comme experience  :Wink: 

Et pourtant je l'ai fait seul, donc ce n'est pas insurmontable.

Je suis loin d'avoir le niveau des participants reguliers de ce forums mais cela ne m'empeche pas de decouvrir, d'apprendre et de participer comme je peux.

En cinq ans linux n'a fait que grandir y compris en terme de nombres d'utilisateurs.

On en parle de plus en plus

Donc tout n'est pas perdu  :Wink: 

PS:Voila j'ai faillit plusieur fois effacer ce message en me demandant ce que ca apportait (en etant en plus competement OFF_Topic),

mais bon c'est mon opinion et voila tout  :Very Happy: 

a+

----------

## yoyo

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> Mais n'est-ce pas lier a la facon dont les systeme UNIX sont construit depuis qu'il existent ?
> 
> A la base n'y avait t'ils pas un admin qui connaissait les ficelles et des utilisateur qui avait juste besoin que ca fonctionne.

 

Oui, mais à la base, il n'y avait pas "un pc pour un foyer". Ce que je veux dire c'est que pour un particulier, dans la plupart des cas l'administrateur, c'est lui-même ...

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> Pour moi le probleme et de faire croire au gens que leur ordinateur est une chose simple qui ne demande aucune competence particuliere.
> 
> Et perso je prefere faire la promo de linux plutot que de contribuer a ca.

 

Je partage cet avis à 100% mais je te rassure, il n'y a pas qu'au niveau des OS que cela arrive ...

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> Alors linux sur tout les PC a la maison, j'en reve, mais dans un certain cadre evidement et en eduquant les gens ou en leur pre-installant le soft, et leur leur proposant de la maintenance.

 

C'est ce que propose la plupart des distrib "packagés" : du support.

Maintenant, je ne connais pas son efficacité ... 

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> Comme je l'ai dit souvent, je ne suis pas informaticien, ... Mac, jusqu'a ce que je decouvre linux il y a un peu plus de cinq ans.
> 
> Vous admettrez que c'est plutot leger comme experience 
> 
> Et pourtant je l'ai fait seul, donc ce n'est pas insurmontable.

 

Je me trouve dans le même cas que toi mis à part que Linux et moi-même sommes jeunes mariés (environ un an  :Laughing:  ).

Mais je ne compte pas les heures passées et les rames de papier ...

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> Je suis loin d'avoir le niveau des participants reguliers de ce forums mais cela ne m'empeche pas de decouvrir, d'apprendre et de participer comme je peux.

 

Et pour moi, ce forum y est pour beaucoup dans l'adoption de Linux et de la Gentoo. J'essaie de rendre ce qu'il m'a apporté  :Smile:  ...

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> En cinq ans linux n'a fait que grandir y compris en terme de nombres d'utilisateurs.
> 
> On en parle de plus en plus
> 
> Donc tout n'est pas perdu 

 

Au point de faire peur à certain; et c'est peut-être maintenant que cela va être le plus dur ...

----------

## gentphil

Très interessant, ce post off topics.

Je ne sait pas (encore  :Very Happy:  ) ce qu'est K emerge mais , pour apporte mon grain de sel de noob tout frais, je trouve que Gentoo est génial pour démarrer sous Linux.

Pourqooooaaaaaa, me direz vous, oh partiquents assidus de al ligne de commande et des forums  :Laughing:  ?

Pasque 

Quand on installe unsystem "cles en mains"  c'est diificile d'avoir des infos pour se tirer d'un problème (j'ai jamais réussis à faire fonctionner mon trackpad comme je voulais sous yellow dog, malgré ce qui était dits sur leus site, et j'ai jamais réussis à lancer Mdk, même en mode texte, et las pas vraiment trouvé de forum très accessibles....

Pasque j'ai réussis à installer gentoo comme un grand, grace (entre autre) au forum, et je me sent un peu moins bête   :Laughing: 

Et aussi pasque le guide d'install de gentoo est tellement bien foutu, que l'install se déroule toute seule. 

Par comparaison, après avoir lu le guide d'install de gentoo, je savais comment faire, après avoir lu l'équivalent chez DEbian, j'avias pas compris grand chose.

Voilà, voilà.

Bref, ilo en faut pour tous les goûts, mais je pense que Gentoo est parfaitement accessible à un utilisateur lambda et curieux.

Pour els autres, ils reste les distribs pré-machés (attention, c'est aps péjoratif, c'est un clin d'oeil   :Surprised:  ), mais en cas de problème, ils devront mettre les mains dans le cambouis, et se sera peut-être plus difficile s'ils ne l'ont jamais faits

@ plouch

Phil

----------

## Gaug

Pour moi j'ai découvert Linux il y a un ans aussi avec Mandrake plus façile au début;

en cherchant des informations et des forums sur linux j'ai découvert Gentoo.

Après quelque éssais d'installation et un peut de détermination j'ai réussi à le faire fonctionner

a partir de la Stage 1.J'ai grace à sa améliorer beaucoup ma connaisance de linux.

Dans l'avenir qui sans vient il vas y avoir des distributions pour tout les genres d'utilisateurs.

Et de plus en plus de distributions préinstaller par des fabriquant pour baisser c'est prix

de vente au détaillent . Pour la majorité des gens se qu'ils veulent de leur ordinateur c'est qu'ils

peuvent jouer,aller sur le net , lire leur e-mail et qu'il fonctionnent sans probêmes alors Linux

est capables de faire toutes c'est chose. On sans reparlent dans 5 ans comment les choses

auront évoluer.  :Wink: 

----------

## xr31Daisy

Allez voir sur le site, la rubrique about, au tout début :

 *Quote:*   

> We produce Gentoo Linux, a special flavor of Linux that can be automatically optimized and customized for just about any application or need. Extreme performance, configurability and a top-notch user and developer community are all hallmarks of the Gentoo experience. 

 

Pour optimiser et customiser une distrib suivant ses désirs, il faut quand même avoir une idée de ce qu'on peut faire, ce n'est pas à la base un truc de newbie. Ou alors il faut être prêt à se former assez assidument.

Alors c'est vrai que pour un débutant qui veut apprendre, c'est absolument génial, surtout s'il est prêt à ré-installer plusieurs fois parce qu'il aura fait quelques erreurs ( rm -rf / ). C'est aussi super pour un power user. Mais sans vouloir être méprisant envers le grand public, et bien Raymond Deubaze, il ne veut pas forcément bidouiller sa machine comme un fou, ni optimiser le truc pile poil comme il faut, ni même avoir une idée de comment ça marche : il veut que ça marche, un point c'est tout. Quand on se met à parler de grand public, on arrive quand même loin des objectifs de la Gentoo, non ?

Ca n'empêche pas qu'il y a quelques trucs qui sont plus user-friendly que dans une mandrake ( cool, l'installation d'une appli et de toutes ses dépendances en 2 mots sur une ligne de commande. ), et qui forcément attirent un certain monde ( on est quand même nombreux, pour une distrib de 'bidouilleurs', non ? ). Sans compter bien sûr les forums. D'ailleurs si les forums marchent si bien, est-ce que ce n'est pas justement qu'il y a une sélection à l'entrée : seuls des gens motivés s'intéressent à Gentoo ?

----------

## genestyler

pour gentphil kportage (et kemerge) sont les parties graphique de la ligne de commande "emerge"

au passage merci au moderateur , cette partie du post originel meritaient emplement une place a part )))   :Wink: 

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Et pourtant je l'ai fait seul, donc ce n'est pas insurmontable. 
> 
> 

 

je suis entierement d'accord sur ce point la , mais souligne le fait que cela n'est possible que a partir du moment ou tu a une réele volontée de t'investir dans cette decouverte )

helas tout le monde n'a pas notre ouverture d'espritLast edited by genestyler on Tue Jan 13, 2004 2:02 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gentphil

Alors c'est vrai que pour un débutant qui veut apprendre, c'est absolument génial, surtout s'il est prêt à ré-installer plusieurs fois parce qu'il aura fait quelques erreurs ( rm -rf / ).ms. ?[/quote]

Ouais, sauf que même sur une yellow dog (une comme mandrake sur mac ,j'ai pas pu installer la mdk), tu peut être aussi amener à installer plusieurs fois pasqu'il y a des packages qui merdent et bloquent l'install, et tu doit donc te démerder tout seul pour trouver la soluce, car tu veux pas débourser les 80 $ que coutent les CD avec les manuels.

J'ai du ré-installer la yellow dog 3 fois, pasqu'il yavait 2 paquetages qui merdaint (xchat et un jeux), Si j'avais eut le bon noyeau sur le live CD j'aurais installé une fois ( en fait, j'ai installé une fois, bidouillé pour changer le noyeau, et compiler 3 fois le noyeau pour cause d emauvise config)

Donc---> avantage 1 à 3 pour Gentoo

Phil

----------

## xr31Daisy

Certes. Mais je viens de d'installer une Mandrake sur ma machine au bureau ( besoin d'une distrib' classique : hors de question d'installer une gentoo, il faut pas faire peur au chef de projet. ) Je viens aussi d'installer win2k sur ma nouvelle machine perso ( les jeux, encore et toujours ... mais c'est la seule raison, c'est juré.)

Et bien il faut dire que l'install de la mandrake ( malgré le dual boot ) s'est passé nettement plus simplement que l'install de Windows. J'appelle ça démocratique. A côté, l'install de gentoo n'est pas du tout démocratique.

Oui, sur la même machine perso, j'ai aussi installé une gentoo, et à bien y réfléchir, même si c'était plus compliqué en théorie, j'ai eu moins de difficultés à installer ma Gentoo que win2k. Et en plus la compilation des paquets est carrément rapide.

Donc même si je ne crois pas que la Gentoo soit une distrib' de monsieur tout le monde, la compilation depuis les sources est une option qui commence à être viable. En plus, un système comme portage est tout bonnement fantastique, et son potentiel de simplicité est la marque d'un outil grand public.

On a les bases d'une distribution grand public. Il faudrait avoir un certain nombre d'outils de configuration automatique ( des choses comme genkernel vont dans ce sens ), en brider nettement les options pour éviter les conneries. En plus, un monsieur tout le monde veut forcément une interface graphique pour l'installeur. Et il ne va pas vouloir se faire chier à devoir choisir parmi plein d'applications. Il veut juste un truc qui marche. Techniquement, tout ça c'est faisable. Et en restant dans le même genre de système que portage.

Mais tout ça commence à être incompatible avec une distrib ultra optimisée et configurable ( du type, je monte un serveur, je ne veux pas de serveur X), non ? Et je vais être méga-élitiste, mais je n'ai pas envie de voir débouler monsieur tout le monde dans les forums, ...

Edit : en fait, je serais parfaitement content d'une interface gtk2 pour portage, surtout si en plus ça pouvait intégrer une partie du gentoolkit ... il serait peut-être temps que je regarde ce qui va se faire sur portage-ng ...

----------

## Leander256

Bon je pense que l'essentiel a déjà été dit, je penche plus du côté de xr31Daisy.

On l'a dit plusieurs fois, Gentoo c'est aussi une communauté, et le problème des communautés c'est que lorsqu'elles dépassent une certaine taille, elles perdent plus ou moins leur spécificité, puisqu'elles se fondent dans la masse.

Ce qui fait l'intérêt de ce forum, c'est que les gens ne viennent pas pour poster des messages du genre: "je tape ls /root et il me dit que je n'ai pas les droits nécessaires! lol arf" (agrémentez de quelques smileys aléatoires). Le jour où des gens comme ça vont débarquer sous Gentoo, ça va devenir passablement ennuyeux de copier/coller un message préformaté avec un lien vers "linux pour les nuls" sur amazon.fr. Et de fait, moins de gens fréquenteront le forum parce qu'ils sont las de lire (et des fois répondre) pour la centième fois (à) la même question, même avec la meilleure volonté du monde. Le savoir-faire se perdra et l'ambiance déclinera.

Bon j'arrête le plan déprime, vous voyez où je veux en venir. Je n'ai rien contre monsieur tout-le-monde, on est tous des monsieur tout-le-monde dans certains domaines. Mais je préfère qu'il ait sa Mandrake, pour regarder ses emails et faire du msn (bleuargh! pardon!), et moi de mon côté avoir ma Gentoo pour avoir les mains dans le cambouis (et accuser quand même Gentoo quand quelque chose ne marche pas  :Wink: ).

Voilà donc à mon avis si certaines personnes veulent faire une version "grand public" de Gentoo, il serait plus intéressant d'en faire une à côté mais de façon officielle, un peu comme les multiples projets autour de Debian.

----------

## zarasoustra17

Je partage le point de vue de Gentphil pour ce qui est de la Mandrake, j'ai rarement réussi à installer cette distrib du premier coup et quand elle était installée, elle mourait lamentablement au bout de trois mois pour raison X ou Y, j'aime bien bidouiller et la Mandrake a horreur qu'on la bidouille, si je n'avais pas découvert Debian à ce moment là, j'aurais certainement laissé tomber Linux, et la Debian, c'est un vrai bordel à installer mais bon, une fois installée, ça craint plus rien: indestructible.

Maintenant ma dernière install de Mdk remonte à la 8.1, j'espère qu'ils ont progressé mais quand je vois un bel écran graphique d'install, j'ai l'estomac qui se noue et l'impression que ça va merder sans que je ne puisse intervenir.

Le bash, c'est une semaine d'initiation maximum et plus de pépins.

Je connais nombre de windowsiens qui regrettent l'époque du DOS.

Je pense qu'à vouloir trop simplifier les choses, on risque de dégouter les gens, un ordinateur n'est pas une télé et demande un minimum d'initiation, si les gens suivaient ce point de vue, ça ferait plus de travail pour nous, pauvres informaticiens, moins de stress pour les hotliners et les éditeurs de logiciels seraient obligés de produire de meilleurs produits.

----------

## dyurne

Moi aussi j'ai envie d'ajouter ma petite bafouille.

Voila je suis un débutant sous linux et j'ai fais mes premières armes uniquement (presque   :Embarassed:   ) sous gentoo.

Je dis presque parce que ma première expérience de linux a été une mandrake 9.0. et pour être honnête j'ai détesté : trop lent ( j'ai un athlon 700 ), installation de programmes trop compliqué ( manque cette put*** de librairie ), bordel innomable. ( 3 desktops + 12 window managers + 20 éditeurs de textes).  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Je me suis empresser de virer cette distrib au bout d'une semaine. J'ai donc chercher une distrib, qui me permettait d'installer exactement ce que je voulais et avec un système de "package" qui gèrent les dépendances. c'était debian ou gentoo.

Ce qui à fait la différence entre les 2 ça a été des petits riens comme la communauté gentoo (bien plus vivante et prompte que celle de debian) et la documentation superbement rédigée.

Au début j'avais même pas connaissance des avantages du coté "source" et puis petit à petit j'ai en pris conscience. et maintenant je fais de la pub gratuite pour gentoo dès que je trouve un linuxien.  :Very Happy: 

Pour ce qui est de la democratisation de gentoo, je pense que c'est réalisable.

Avoir des jolis interfaces graphiques en gtk2 pour portage, rc-update, ou l'installation du système, attirerera plus de monde.

Mais comme le dit le monsieur 2 messages au dessus du mien : est ce vraiment souhaitable ?

En tout cas ça n'empêchera pas les 2 gros problèmes de linux : le plug and play et la reconnaissance matériel, qui eux sont des vrais freins à la démocratisation.

La démocratisation de gentoo (et des autres distrib ) se ferra quand le noyau sera assez évolué pour prendre en compte ces 2 paramètres.

----------

## genestyler

 *zarasoustra17 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je connais nombre de windowsiens qui regrettent l'époque du DOS.
> 
> 

 

hehe tu preche un converti (il est ou le bon vieux temp de mon dos6.22 sur mon 486 DX2   :Very Happy:  ) (bon j'avoue avant j'ai eu un 8088 pour faire mes premieres c******** :p ) (heu 'tention un je dis pas que windows ou linux est mieux   :Twisted Evil:  , simplement que en 94 linux etait bien moins accessible qu'aujourd'hui que ce sois la slackware ou meme la debian de l'epoque (mandrake existait pas je crois , suse devais en etre a peine a la version 2 ou 3 (heu sa remonte loin quand meme la lol)) bref voila koi  )

pour ce qui est de la "democratisation" de gentoo finalement c'est fesable je pense , si l'on regarde bien la methode stage3 + GRP a la rigueur en effet il suffirais d'ajouter un interface graphique (a la mode red-hat ? heu bon ok je sors) qui permette d'effectuer via quelques clik les operations que normalement on fais en ligne de commande et le tour est jouer (resterais peut etre la compilation du noyaux et encore) bref je rejoins ce qui est dis plus haut )

cepandant (meme si cela est contradictiore) je suis assez d'accord sur le fais que l'on arriverais rapidement a une certeine "polution" du forum (a moins de realiser une faq compose des question recurante presente sur le forum , mais au vue de la masse d'information a regrouper je crois que c pas possible mdr) dans tout les cas un lot de question "painible pourais arriver dans ce cas de figure. En outre je constate une "degradation" de la part de certein utilisateurs lambda , on leur premache le boulot mais des qu'il y a un truk qui flanche sa part rapidement en vrille (genre le client qui exige de se faire rembourser son ordinateur neuf parceque l'on a "oublier" (encore un qui a pas regarder la doc avant de brancher sa machine) de lui dire qu'il fallais brancher la prise du modem pour pouvoir utiliser le CD de conection de *PROVIDERxy* d'ou en plus du risque de degradation des post un risque de "pourissement" meme  :Confused: 

(j'avoue a la reflection que le fais d'avoir ete assembleur conditionne un peu cet avis   :Embarassed:  on a souvent de bon contact avec les bidouilleurs , il faut par contre etre tres prudent sur le discour avec les clients qui prenent leur premiere machine , tout age confondu (meme si on arrive a reperer ceux qui risquent de poser probleme) )

----------

## yuk159

 *dyurne wrote:*   

> Mais comme le dit le monsieur 2 messages au dessus du mien : est ce vraiment souhaitable ?

 

Perso je pense que oui.

Linux ne nous appartient pas et ne serait-ce que par respect pour les gens qui travail benevolement a ces projets, je pense que ca vaut le coup de les promouvoir aupres du grand public.

C'est une aventure humaine fantastique mais a quoi sert t'elle si personne ne l'utilise  :Question:   :Question: 

Moi je veux un jour allume mon PC dans l'agence de pub ou je travail et voir defiler ce que vous savez. 

Pour moi, peu importe si mes potes ne s'interresse pas au "moteur" de la bete pourvus qu'ils l'utilise et qu'ils en soit satisfait.

Voila c'est basique et cela n'engage que moi  :Wink: 

 *dyurne wrote:*   

> En tout cas ça n'empêchera pas les 2 gros problèmes de linux : le plug and play et la reconnaissance matériel, qui eux sont des vrais freins à la démocratisation.

 

Souvent Windows ne gere pas mieux le nouveau materiel   :Confused: 

----------

## genestyler

sa me rapelle une anecdote sa yuk159 :

un certein joystick estempiller microsoft , certe il avais tout plein de boutons , mais pas de pilote , et dans les jeux on ne pouvais se servir qu'a peine de 75% du machin , il a fallus attendre 4 ou 5 mois avant que microsoft ne reagisse en implemantant ses librairies directx (en fais peut etre attandaient ils de sortir directx9 lol bref (precision on etait sous windows 2000 avec les potes , j'etait le seul a avoir un joy pleinement fonctionel avec un reel drivers (logitech) bref comme koi des fois le cordonier est le plus mal chausse ))

----------

## dyurne

@genestyler: Ton cas est certainement véridique, mais il fait malheureusement plus partis des exceptions que des généralités.

Pour ce qui est de la démocratisation ce que tu dis yuk159 est plutôt vrai. Je sais que c'est un peu contradictoire avec ce que j'ai dit au dessus mais je pense que les 2 avis sont justifiables.

J'espère que linux ( et gentoo... ) deviendra un système plus diffusé et utilisé mais en même temps j'ai pas envie d'avoir le "mauvais" coté de cette diffusion de masse.

L'avantage indéniable de cette popularité est que cela obligera les producteurs de hardware à dévellopé des drivers pour leurs systèmes.

----------

## DuF

 *dyurne wrote:*   

> @genestyler: Ton cas est certainement véridique, mais il fait malheureusement plus partis des exceptions que des généralités.
> 
> Pour ce qui est de la démocratisation ce que tu dis yuk159 est plutôt vrai. Je sais que c'est un peu contradictoire avec ce que j'ai dit au dessus mais je pense que les 2 avis sont justifiables.
> 
> J'espère que linux ( et gentoo... ) deviendra un système plus diffusé et utilisé mais en même temps j'ai pas envie d'avoir le "mauvais" coté de cette diffusion de masse.
> ...

 

Ce mauvais côté dont tu parles, ce sont tous les w4rl0rd5 sur les sites genre presence-pc et consors, lol je suis méchant, je déconne  :Smile: 

Non mais je suis d'accord, tous les noobs qui ne cherchent pas à comprendre, qui formattent et réinstallent dès qu'ils ont un souci... mais on ne peut pas empêcher ces utilisateurs de venir vers linux (c'est normal, linux est tellement formidable).

Donc c'est aux utilisateurs actuels de linux, de faire passer le message (éduquer) ces nouveaux arrivants, les sensibiliser au besoin d'avoir des drivers libre, de bien comprendre la philosophie des logiciels libres etc...

Perso j'essai de faire passer le message, de vulgariser tout ça tout en gardant systématiquement le discours du défenseur des logiciels libres. Y a rien qui m'énerve plus qu'un gars qui installe linux, pour y mettre wine et utiliser MiRC, Photoshop et tous ses logiciels piratés !

----------

## yuk159

 *Duf wrote:*   

> Donc c'est aux utilisateurs actuels de linux, de faire passer le message (éduquer) ces nouveaux arrivants, les sensibiliser au besoin d'avoir des drivers libre, de bien comprendre la philosophie des logiciels libres etc... 
> 
> Perso j'essai de faire passer le message, de vulgariser tout ça tout en gardant systématiquement le discours du défenseur des logiciels libres. Y a rien qui m'énerve plus qu'un gars qui installe linux, pour y mettre wine et utiliser MiRC, Photoshop et tous ses logiciels piratés !

 

No comments   :Cool: 

----------

## genestyler

dyurne, je te parle de sa c'etait en 2000 , beaucoup d'utilisateurs n'etaient pas passer sous windows 2000 , windows xp n'existait pas et surtout dans l'espris des gens windows 2000 etait plus associe a l'entreprise qu'au particulier donc tu a raison dans une certeine mesure : oui c'etait peut etre une exception , d'un autre cote il etait etonant de voir que certein fabriquants de materiels misaient deja sur windows 2000 comme outils de travail ET de loisir pendant que microsoft s'enlisais dans un comportement "princier" (genre on vous a fais 2000 pour le boulot alors pour le jeux vous attendrez xp bien que dans notre roadmap 98 sois en fin de vie) il s'agissais donc d'une exception pour tout les gens encore sous windows 98 qui n'avaient pas de probleme de ce genre alors que tout "bidouilleur" ou "aventurier" ayant acheter windows 2000 sois pour travailler , sois pour "suivre la marche de l'evolution des OS krosoft" sois pour d'autres raisons pouvaient tomber sur ce type de cas de figure

mais comme je le disais c surtout une anecdote que j'avais trouver amusante a l'epoque (bon certe l'ami ayant le probleme etait un peu moins zen que moi) mais c'etait en 2000 , windows 2000 etait tout frais , xp a peine dans les cartons de microsoft enfin voila koi )

end of the anectode lol

P.S meme reaction que yuk159 pour le post de DuFLast edited by genestyler on Sat Jan 10, 2004 6:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Leander256

Juste une précision: Pour les jeux en 2000 y'avait WinMe ... désolé  :Embarassed: 

Sinon je tiens à préciser un petit quelque chose, c'est que je suis globalement favoirable a des outils graphiques, ou n'importe quoi qui aide à configurer, parce qu'on ne maîtrise pas tous les aspects d'un système d'exploitation, et encore moins tous les services/logiciels/démons/serveurs/etc... capables de tourner dessus. Des outils comme genkernel sont utiles certes, mais uniquement temporairement, le temps que les gens apprennent à compiler un kernel, car c'est à mon avis un peu contradictoire d'avoir un kernel "générique" sur une distribution "optimisée". Donc des outils qui simplifient la configuration: oui, des outils qui masquent les parties techniques d'une installation: non.

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> Moi je veux un jour allume mon PC dans l'agence de pub ou je travail et voir defiler ce que vous savez.

 

Moi aussi, mais que ce soit une gentoo ou une mandrake m'importe peu en fait, du moment que c'est linux  :Smile:  De même qu'il y avait win95 et winNT (bon c'est pas forcément un bon exemple), je pense qu'il sera toujours plus intéressant d'avoir différentes distributions linux avec chacune sa spécificité.

----------

## genestyler

oups leander256 exact l'avais oublier lui le Me

heu no coment je l'est jamais toucher j'ai juste vue un jour dans un supermarcher (winme venais tout juste de sortir) un gars bossant au rayon info sortir une machine (neuve) de presentation , la brancher , l'allumer , et finalement lamentablement planter sur un ecran bleu apres quelques minutes de non utilisation lol une machine neuve )

bref cette mauvaise impression s'est vue confirmer par la suite

dsl )  :Twisted Evil: 

heu bon ok ok je sors   :Embarassed: 

----------

## dyurne

 *genestyler wrote:*   

> P.S meme reaction que yuk159 pour le post de DuF

 

c'est complétement non-constructif mais tant pis je le dis quand même :

IDEM.

Le problème c'est que tu n'arrives pas toujours à te faire entendre par tout le monde ; et ce boulot de "rabachage" tu t'en lasseras très vite, puis tu quitteras le forum làs de ces répétitions incessantes, tu perdras ton job, quitteras ta femme, batteras tes enfants et tu finiras légionnaire avec comme seul compagnie une chèvre. c'est vraiment ça que tu veux ??

comme ça je dramatise ? pas du tout c'est la réalitée.   :Wink: 

Plus sérieusement je suis d'accord avec toi mais est ce vraiment réalisable ? est tu sûr de pouvoir contenir tout le monde ? je crois que la réponse est non. malheureusement il faut bien se l'avouer c'est le prix à payer obtenir un linux plus utilisé. L'échange est il équitable ? je pense que oui.

 *genestyler wrote:*   

> Donc c'est aux utilisateurs actuels de linux, de faire passer le message (éduquer) ces nouveaux arrivants, les sensibiliser au besoin d'avoir des drivers libre, de bien comprendre la philosophie des logiciels libres etc... 

 

Je sais que je vais me faire tuer si je dis ça mais c'est pas grave j'ai même pas peur : 

Je ne suis pas convaincu qu'avoir des drivers libres est un besoin primordial. Après tout on peut comprendre que des sociétés de production hardware ne souhaite pas voir les méandres de leurs derniers petits bijoux technologiques ouvertes à tout le monde et surtout à leurs concurrents. Le protectionisme est une réaction humaine. Du moment qu'ils fournissent un driver propriétaire efficace et bien conçu, je ne suis pas contre.

Voila évidemment cette opinion n'est pas une véritée, elle est largement discutable.

Je sais, c'est un peu contradictoire avec la défense du libre, mais quand on ne peux pas avoir l'excellence on se contente du mieux.

----------

## DuF

 *dyurne wrote:*   

>  *genestyler wrote:*   P.S meme reaction que yuk159 pour le post de DuF 
> 
> c'est complétement non-constructif mais tant pis je le dis quand même :
> 
> IDEM.
> ...

 

Perso je n'ai pas la prétention de faire cela tout seul, je pense que personne ne l'a, mais par contre il suffit de voir des sites comme léa-linux qui sensibilisent fortement sur cet aspect en plus d'aider l'utilisateur, donc c'est tous ensemble que l'on peut arriver à faire passer l'importance du message.

 *dyurne wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *genestyler wrote:*   Donc c'est aux utilisateurs actuels de linux, de faire passer le message (éduquer) ces nouveaux arrivants, les sensibiliser au besoin d'avoir des drivers libre, de bien comprendre la philosophie des logiciels libres etc...  
> 
> Je sais que je vais me faire tuer si je dis ça mais c'est pas grave j'ai même pas peur : 
> ...

 

J'ai un exemple, daté d'aujourd'hui, un ami sur IRC a installé une mandrake9.2 (la seule qu'il a réussi à installer), tout s'est bien passé, mais il veut jouer aux jeux en 3D (tuxracer dans un premier temps, puis quake3 et rtcw). Je lui explique la petite histoire, que son driver actuel fourni par l'équipe xfree ne fait pas la 3D, qu'il faut un driver proprio, blablabla....

Il en résulte : 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> <rico-linux> re
> 
> <rico-linux> Type "sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-5328-pkg1.run" to install the driver, then edit your X86Config file as appropriate
> ...

 

Si le driver était libre, mon ami jouerait déjà à tuxracer car lors de l'installation le driver aurait été inclus et cela aurait été transparent pour lui, la simplicité serait de mise, il y aurait moins de problème pour tout le monde, moi compris car là je vais devoir lui faire installer des choses dont il ne connait même pas l'existence/utilité, lui faire configurer son urpmi etc...

Pour le coup du fabricant qui veut pas filer d'informations sur son matos, qu'on me laisse rigoler, croire à une bêtise pareil c'est trop facile. ATI connait parfaitement comment fonctionne les cartes NVIDIA et vice versas, on ne me fera pas croire que les secrets des fabricants sont cachés dans les drivers. NVIDIA a dit qu'ils ne pouvaient pas sortir de driver libre, car une partie du code qu'ils utilisent est dérivé de SGI (raccourci grossier mais l'idée est là).

Résultat, on a encore beaucoup de chemin à parcourir et beaucoup "d'évangélisation" si vous me permettez l'expression   :Laughing: 

Mais je suis d'accord, il faut accepter des compromis aujourd'hui pour faire croîte la masse d'utilisateurs linux et ainsi faire en sorte qu'il soit de mieux en mieux supporter, mais surtout préparer les utilisateurs à mieux refuser demain les compromis que l'on accepte aujourd'hui, d'où l'importance de la sensibilisation des nouveaux venus aux licences libres.

NB : j'utilise le driver proprio nvidia, le microcode du modem alcatel usb, donc du proprio j'en accepte, par manque de choix, mais j'en reste pas moins un ardent défenseur du libre au plus possible !

----------

## xr31Daisy

Juste une réflexion comme ça :

J'ai l'impression que 'éduquer' est utilisé dans ce thread comme un synonyme de 'convaincre de passer à Linux'. C'est un signe de prosélytisme qui m'inquiète un peu. Eduquer, pour moi, c'est plutôt donner à quelqu'un les informations et les outils pour décider par lui même. Eduquer quelqu'un, ça peut aussi être lui expliquer pourquoi Gentoo n'est pas fait pour lui. 

C'est pour ça que je trouve que Knoppix est un outil de propagande fantastique : ça permet de montrer réellement Linux à quelqu'un sans lui imposer une lourde installation et l'apprentissage de plein de trucs dès le départ. Il se fait une idée, et ensuite il peut prendre sa décision.

Autre chose : éduquer complètement une personne, c'est une activité qui prend en général 2 parents et près d'une vingtaine d'années. Si une personne est bornée, ce n'est pas en quelques heures de forum que je vais pouvoir l'aider. Je vais être cynique, mais j'en ai marre de perdre mon temps avec des gens qui ne veulent absolument rien entendre 

Sans oublier que certaines distributions ont pour but spécifique d'être utilisables par des débutants. C'est un avantage de la multiplicité des distributions Linux : pouvoir fournir à chaque public la distribution qui lui conviendra le mieux. Et quand je rencontre quelqu'un dont je pense que Gentoo est une distribution pour lui, et bien je fais de la publicité sans hésitation.

----------

## genestyler

 *dyurne wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *genestyler wrote:*   Donc c'est aux utilisateurs actuels de linux, de faire passer le message (éduquer) ces nouveaux arrivants, les sensibiliser au besoin d'avoir des drivers libre, de bien comprendre la philosophie des logiciels libres etc...  
> 
> 

 

heu c po moi qui est ecris sa c Duf qui d'ailleur t'a repondu )))

----------

## DuF

 *xr31Daisy wrote:*   

> Juste une réflexion comme ça :
> 
> J'ai l'impression que 'éduquer' est utilisé dans ce thread comme un synonyme de 'convaincre de passer à Linux'. C'est un signe de prosélytisme qui m'inquiète un peu. Eduquer, pour moi, c'est plutôt donner à quelqu'un les informations et les outils pour décider par lui même. Eduquer quelqu'un, ça peut aussi être lui expliquer pourquoi Gentoo n'est pas fait pour lui. 
> 
> 

 

Personnellement je ne pense pas avoir fait passer le message qu'éduquer était synonyme de convaincre de passer à linux, perso j'ai mis l'accent sur le fait que les nouveaux arrivants doivent être sensibilisés à la notion de logiciel libre (reprendre mes remarques précédentes). Je tenais juste à ce que la nuance soit bien claire, je n'irai pas jusqu'à torturer pour forcer les gens à utiliser linux  :Smile: 

Pour le reste effectivement éduquer c'est donner des informations, comme à l'école, l'élève reçoit des informations, à lui de les retenir ou pas (avec les conséquences que cela a, mauvaises notes...  :Laughing:  ).

 *xr31Daisy wrote:*   

> C'est pour ça que je trouve que Knoppix est un outil de propagande fantastique : ça permet de montrer réellement Linux à quelqu'un sans lui imposer une lourde installation et l'apprentissage de plein de trucs dès le départ. Il se fait une idée, et ensuite il peut prendre sa décision.
> 
> Autre chose : éduquer complètement une personne, c'est une activité qui prend en général 2 parents et près d'une vingtaine d'années. Si une personne est bornée, ce n'est pas en quelques heures de forum que je vais pouvoir l'aider. Je vais être cynique, mais j'en ai marre de perdre mon temps avec des gens qui ne veulent absolument rien entendre 

 

Pas d'accord, éduquer ne prend pas en général 2 parents ni une vingtaine d'années, car là nous parlons de personne pouvant utiliser un ordinateur et à sensibiliser aux logiciels libres. La plupart des personnes ont donc déjà tout le nécessaire pour avoir leur propre libre arbitre et définir si linux peut être bien pour elles ou non, si elles sont bornées c'est un autre pan de leur éducation qui est à revoir, mais pas par nous  :Smile: 

Je suis d'accord par contre que certaines personnes ne méritent pas qu'on les aide, perso quand c'est le cas je ne réponds pas, je ne perds plus mon temps. Mais je n'oublie pas non plus mes débuts et les fois où j'ai été content qu'un(e) plus compétent(e) que moi me vienne en aide.

----------

## zdra

Moi je pense que le plus grand avantage a long terme de linux et du libre c'est la diversité ! après tout, pourquoi windows serait-il mauvais ?? il plante et il y a des virus... oké, mais ça peut etre corrigé. Je dirais meme que linux n'a pas moins de failles de sécurité que windows. Sur le long terme le libre en le proprietaire finalement arriveront à la meme chose, ni mieux ni moins bien !

La seule différence c'est que le libre aura plein de programmes différents qui font la meme chose aussi bien et alors l'utilisateur poura choisir en fonction de ses gouts. Pour une société telque m$ c'est impensable de financer plusieurs projets pour faire la meme chose, il feront donc une app qui sera +/- bien pour tout le monde alors que dans le libre chacun peut choisir SON application qui est EXACTEMENT ce qu'il veut.

Donc si on applique ça au sujet du thread, il existera toujours des distrib pour ceux qui veulent bidouiller et apprendre ce qui se cache derriere et il y aura toujours (de plus en plus) de distrib qui feront du prémaché pour un utilisateur lobotomisé (ou n'ayant pas le temps tout simplement) comme ceux qui sont actuellement sous windows.

De là gentoo doit faire un choix, rester une distrib de bidouilleurs ou passer le cap et se "démocratiser" laissant une place libre pour une autre distrib pour bidouilleurs... Personnellement j'en ai absolument rien à foutre, pour l'instant j'aime bidouiller mais dans qq année j'aurais ptetre moins de tempts ou j'en aurai marre en je chercherai une autre distrib plus facile à administrer. Et si demain gentoo deviens trop facile ben j'irai sur une autre distrib. Je profite de l'énorme avantage qu'a le libre: la diversité.

Pour le débat des drivers libre, moi ça m'est égale qu'il soit gpl ou autre, j'ai payé pour ma carte graphique et j'estime donc avoir droit à un driver gratuis (en argent, pas spécialement libre). "emerge nvidia-kernel && emerge nvidia-glx" me parait merveilleux, bravo à NVIDIA et à l'équipe gentoo pour cette facilité  :Smile:  Et j'acheterai pas d'ATI pcq j'ai trop lu d'horreurs sur l'installation. Marché de libre concurence, si ati en a rien à foutre de mon pognon ben c tant mieux je vais à la concurence  :Very Happy: 

Bon voilà, j'en ai marre de taper au clavier donc j'arrete mon poste :p lol

----------

## marc.driver

Bon, je vais y aller de mon post;,

Je débute sur Linux depuis la version 5 de Mandrake / Redhat,

au début j'avais toujours le même problème, le seul appareil vraiment vaillant était sous windows 95 puis 98 etc... Le(s) poste(s) disponible(s) étaient des trucs obsolètes, et j'ai eu mille difficultés à installer une distrib dessus.

un petit réseau local, ma femme et ma fille travaillant dessus,

donc pas le droit à l'erreur, d'arrêter internet,

actuellement je suis un peu mieux, elles ont toutes les deux une windaube (98 pour l'une XP pour l'autre, c'es pourave mais je sais à peu près maintenir), un autre appareil qui gère le scanner et l'imprimante sous windows, donc je ne gêne plus personne 

J'ai récemment quitté Mandrake ayant des problèmes rédhibitoires avec ma carte réseau intégrée puis une ajoutée,

sur le conseil d'un collègue je suis passé à GENTOO alors que je ne suis pas un roi de la console.

La distrib s'est installée selon une revue plus ensuite la doc Gentoo (de ce que j'en comprenais).

J'ai eu des problèmes de démarrage que je n'ai pu résoudre qu'en amenant l'appareil chez ce collègue qui, lui bidouille cela depuis tout petit!...

Puis j'ai installé KDE sans encombre.

Puis Open office qui n'a pas voulu. Après X galères et discussions avec le collègue et les forums, j'ai appris que mettre pentium 4 ne lui convenait pas, avec pentium 3 dans make.conf ça a marché.

Revenant à KDE j'ai voulu le faire parler français: refus total et j'ai vérifié, j'ai fait la bonne commande, mauis pas question il ne veut pas.

Je me suis même un peu épanché sur le forum de KDE en français et en anglais: on me demande si j'ai bien fait la commande LINGUAS=fr et emerge kde-i18n,

OUI je l'ai fait! ... et CA NE MARCHE PAS..

J'ai supplié de me trouver un petit fichier que je pourrai configurer manuellement pour que ça marche!!!

Mais après m'avoir proposé toujours la même chose, plus d'échange...

Les forums restent muets, même celui-ci.

Alors je ne sais plus à quel saint me vouer.

Bien sûr si vous installez à votre père, mère frères et soeurs l'outil mis au point avec des bidouillages (ou non ça peut arriver à ce que l'on dit) ils seront peut-être contents, mais le jour où ils auront un problème et que vous ne serez pas disponibles.... Bien sûr vous me direz qu'avec Linux ils n'auront pas de problèmes.. je veux bien.

..

Mais que ce soit GENTOO ou les autres il y a du chemin à faire et si bilou vend de la daube, il la vend bien..

...

VOUS AUREZ COMPRIS, je suis fervent partisan de libre et de Linux, mais un tantinet déçu par les difficultés incessantes qui ne trouvent pas de réponse ni dans la faq ni dans les forums...

Si je peux me contenter d'anglais, je ne peux l'imposer à ma famille...

et je n'ai pas vérifié si open office était en français (chaque chose e,n son temps)..

...

Moi aussi je suis un peu hors sujet, un peu dépité, mais peut-être quelqun aura eu le courage de me lire et aura l'étincelle qui me permettra d'aller plus avant... [normalement je ne suis pas bouché à l'émeri, je manque d'un peu de temps pour me consacrer à linux, mais quand on m'explique j'arrive à faire certains trucs, j'ai,par exepmle un petit pentium 120 qui me sert de passerelle et de parefeu mû par IPCOP (linux).].

Je voudrais quitter bilou au plus vite!

 :Sad: 

----------

## dyurne

[OFF]

 *genestyler wrote:*   

>  *dyurne wrote:*    *genestyler wrote:*   Donc c'est aux utilisateurs actuels de linux, de faire passer le message (éduquer) ces nouveaux arrivants, les sensibiliser au besoin d'avoir des drivers libre, de bien comprendre la philosophie des logiciels libres etc...   
> 
> heu c po moi qui est ecris sa c Duf qui d'ailleur t'a repondu )))

 

désolé c'était juste une bête erreur de copier coller.

[/OFF]

----------

## genestyler

OFF

pour marc:

edite le fichier /etc/profile

et ajoute en fin de fichier la commande suivante :

export LINGUAS;LINGUAS="fr"

chez moi c'est  comme sa que sa passe , si tu oublie un des 2 LINGUAS sa passe pas )

pour dyune : po grave )

OFF/

----------

## zdra

[Pour marc]

Personnellement mon linux parlait 100% anglais, dans "gdm" il y a une option de language, je mets "francais" et hop une gentoo 100% francophone... Sauf pour OpenOffice mais pour lui il y a un ptit howto qui est apparu qqpart se le forum  :Smile: 

[/Pour marc]

Sinon je peux faire un grand HOUUURAAA, j'ai converti ma mere à openOffice (mais encore sous windows) !!!! Un .doc qui passait pas ché une de ses copine et je lui ai venté les mérites d'OOo et de son "export to pdf"  :Very Happy:  Je desespere pas de lui mettre une mandrake ou meme une gentoo un jour car j'avoue qu'expliquer que c'est normal qu'il y parfois un écran bleu et des fermetures de programmes c pas facile (d'ailleur ce win98 va passer au format il commence à veillir, une installation neuve lui fera du bien)

----------

## guitou

Plutot que de donner mon avis sur l'opportunite de democratiser Gentoo, je vais exprimer mon idee sur un eventuel moyen d'y parvenir (ou s'en approcher) :

La plus grande difficulte dont je me souvienne pour l'install de gentoo reside dans la customisation du make.conf. Pour toutes les etapes de l'install, rien n'est insurmontable en suivant scrupuleusement la doc et en y appliquant un minimum de logique. Mais pour ce qui est de savoir quel CFLAG est a proscrire, quel autre va booster le processeur, ou encore quelle est la parfaite collection dans "USE" pour obtenir le DESKTOP ideal, une passerelle reseau, etc., logique et rigueur peuvent accelerer la procedure, mais il y a la un enorme travail a fournir pour obtenir la machine de ses reves. Or compte tenu du nombre important de Gentooers, de l'activite de ce forum..., je crois que l'on dispose d'une base de connaissances ideale pour faciliter la manoeuvre.

CFLAG : man gcc, vous reconnaitrez que c'est lourd. On pourrait envisager un base de CFLAG, organisee par processeur, "stabilite" (genre : absolument, OK, a tester, a proscrire), et que sais-je encore ?, voire mettre a disposition les combinaisons les plus eprouvees.

USE : je pense que c'est le point de la doc le moins bien explicite. Le site comme la commande "euse -i" renvoient une ligne sibylline qui se resume a ceci : si tu ne comprends pas de quoi ca parle, c'est que tu n'en a pas besoin. La encore, on pourrait proposer des combinaisons toutes pretes pour certains types de configurations, ou aussi proposer une information plus detaillee pour chaque USE, ou encore faciliter une recherche du type "quelle utilite => quel(s) USE".

Bon, c'est de toute evidence un peu long et confus, mais j'avais envie de m'exprimer.

Et pour finir, si une telle idee n'est pas trop saugrenue, je peux aussi mettre les mains dans le cambouis.

----------

## zdra

personnellement ma 1er installation de gentoo je m'ai faite à partir de stage3 et je ne connaissais meme pas l'existence des flags, pourtant je suis parvenu à installer un systeme complet qui marchait super bien  :Very Happy:  j'avais pas touché aux flags et ceux par défaut était parfait  :Smile: 

lol

----------

## xr31Daisy

 *DuF wrote:*   

>  *xr31Daisy wrote:*   Juste une réflexion comme ça :
> 
> J'ai l'impression que 'éduquer' est utilisé dans ce thread comme un synonyme de 'convaincre de passer à Linux'. 
> 
>  Personnellement je ne pense pas avoir fait passer le message qu'éduquer était synonyme de convaincre de passer à linux,

 

Je ne cite personne en particulier, et à bien relire le thread, et bien j'y ai probablement lu une attitude que j'ai vu dans un certain nombre d'endroits, mais qui n'est pas vraiment présente dans ce thread.

 *DuF wrote:*   

>  si elles sont bornées c'est un autre pan de leur éducation qui est à revoir, mais pas par nous 

 

C'est bien à ça que je pensais : il y a des morceaux d'éducation que nous ne pouvons pas refaire ( parce que d'après moi, c'est aux parents d'enseigner l'ouverture d'esprit ).

Mais moi non plus, je n'oublie pas mes débuts. Et en plus, j'adore faire étalage de mes connaissances, c'est super pour mon ego   :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

 *guitou wrote:*   

> Or compte tenu du nombre important de Gentooers, de l'activite de ce forum..., je crois que l'on dispose d'une base de connaissances ideale pour faciliter la manoeuvre.
> 
> CFLAG : man gcc, vous reconnaitrez que c'est lourd. On pourrait envisager un base de CFLAG, organisee par processeur, "stabilite" (genre : absolument, OK, a tester, a proscrire), et que sais-je encore ?, voire mettre a disposition les combinaisons les plus eprouvees.

 

Y a qu'à demander :

-pour les flags "conservateurs" : http://www.freehackers.org/gentoo/gccflags/flag_gcc3.html

-pour les flags "aggressifs" :  http://www.freehackers.org/gentoo/gccflags/flag_gcc3opt.html

Maintenant, je doute qu'envisager un tableau de toutes les combinaisons possibles et imaginables en fonction d'un degré (subjectif) d'optimisation soit de nature à clarifier les choses ...

----------

## genestyler

sa fais un moment que je reflechi a poster un thread sur les variables USE

 :Very Happy: 

va falloir que je me lance hehe

----------

## marc.driver

Bonsoir et merci.

[pour genestyler]

edite le fichier /etc/profile

et ajoute en fin de fichier la commande suivante :

export LINGUAS;LINGUAS="fr"

chez moi c'est comme sa que sa passe , si tu oublie un des 2 LINGUAS sa passe pas ) 

----------

## Corw|n of Amber

Mes .02EUR (links ne me laisse pas mettre de signe euro  :Sad:  ) : 

Je pense que pour ce qui est de la compatibilit* mat*rielle, tout ce qui est matos grand public, ou du moins "matos utilis* par vraiment beaucoup de gens", c'est plus un probl*me : les devs veulent aussi que plein de gens passent sous linux  :Smile:  Par exemple, je d*sesp*rais de voir un jour ma carte SCSI support*e, ben dans le kernel 2.6, il y a un driver!  :Very Happy:  (c'est une Tekram DC395 U/F/W achet*e il y a 4 ans.)

Je suis d'accord avec ceux qui disent que la simplicit* et la conviialit* ne sont pas la m*me chose, aussi : Gentoo est la distribution la plus simple que je connaisse. J'avais install* une RH9, et j'ai trouv* trop difficile de bidouiller dedans : par exemple, pour le bootsplash, c'est tellement  simple avec une gento! Sous RH, j'ai abandonn* assez vite, les fichiers de conf' sont illisibles, virer KDE et Gnome est pratiquement impossible ("je veux mon Enlightenment!") ou infaisable, la gestion des packages est mauvaise (portage est le meilleur outil que je connaisse pour *a, pas essay* *BSD+ports mais "on m'a dit" que portage est plus simple), ... et installer ou retirer un service est facile comme tout, on sait parfaitement ce qui tourne ou non, on choisit tout soi-m*me, ... [color="violet"]*Corw|n of Amber lance des fleurs * Gentoo*[/color]

----------

## zoram

j'ai pas eu le courage de lire les  pages en entier mais je souhaiterai apporter ma vision des choses.

Je lis assez souvent, ici comme ailleurs, que les utilisateurs lambda sont flemmards, qu'il faut leur tenir la main etc.. Je trouve, sans vouloir froisser personne, ce language assez prétentieux, et surtout assez aveugle.

Quel usage font la plupart des foyers de leur pc ? email-internet-bureautique multimédia. Ce sont des gens qui n'ont pas besoin de quelque chose de complexe et surtout qui ne passent pas des heures devant leur pc. si vous avez une copine/femme , voir des enfants(ou des chiens   :Razz:  ) + un travail ou des études à suivre et que vous utilisez votre pc comme un outil et pas comme un informaticien, installez une gentoo est une pure perte de temps, ça n'a rien avoir avec de la flemme.

Alors oui il ya mandrake, mais ça reste du linux ya forcément un moment ou il faut mettre les mains ds le camboui. Personnellement j'ai essayé la mdk 8.0 il y a 2 ans et tout récemment la 10.0. A chaque fois, passé l'install en effet simple et rapide , je me suis retrouvé avec un truc archi buggué /instable, reste à mettre les mains dans le camboui.

Du coup je viens d'installer la gentoo.

Si je compte le temps qu'il a fallu entre le moment ou je boote sur le live cd et le moment ou kde est installé, ça doit bien faire ds les 20 heures. Là ça va je suis en vacances,  j'ai le temps. Mais monsieur tout le monde , un peu de bonne foi, a franchement autrechose à foutre, et encore une fois ça n'a rien à voir avec de la flemme. tout le monde n'a pas ds heures à passer devant un pc pour au final pouvoir envoyer un mail.

J'ai lu un peu plus haut que les emerge ne prenait pas tant de tant que ça. J'ai peut être pas de bol, ou j'ai mal configuré quelquechose, mais il vient de me falloir UNE HEURE pour faire un emerge mozilla sur un athlon xp 1700. Encore une fois monsieur tout le monde, il a autrechose à foutre.

Ce n'est pas un problème d'éducation, qu'on m'explique pourquoi ma mère (exemple d'utilisateur lambda ) devrait rester scotché devant son pc des heures durant pour aller vérifier son email.

Avant de regarder la télé, vous ne voulez pas passer 6 heures à "configurer la télé", ben le pc c'est pareil hein.

Je ne cherche pas à dénigrer linux ou gentoo, je poste ce message de ma gentoo actuellement, cest sans doute un très bon os (perso pas encore d'expérience pour en juger pleinement), mais ça répond à des besoins particuliers, qui ne sont en aucun cas les besoins du grand public.

Je suis personnellement tout à fait contre la communication de boîtes comme mandrake qui veulent faire passer leur disrib comme une alternative grand public à windows. Ce n'est pas vrai. Même si ça s'en approche, c'est encore loin d'être un système clef en main.

Je ne sais pas comment linux va évoluer, mais pour l'instant il faut dire ce qui est. Linux est un très bon Os pour ceux qui en ont l'UTILITE.

Ce n'est pas une religion, pourquoi dénigrer les gens qui n'ont pas besoin d'un tel os ? pourquoi vouloir les "convertir" ? Windows et Linux ne ciblent pas du tout le même type d'utilisateurs, d'un côté des gens qui font de l'informatique et qui ont besoin des capacités d'un OS comme linux, ou des gens passionés par leur machine (un hobby comme un autre) et de l'autre des gens pour qui le pc n'est qu'un outil qui ne doit pas prendre plus de place dans leur vie/temps que quoi que ce soit d'autre.

Il n'y a pas à "éduquer"  l'une ou l'autre de ces catégories, chacun ses besoins.

----------

## BoBBY-nOOb

 *Yann wrote:*   

> Vive le shell, oui et non: pour démocratiser la distrib' auprés du grand public un jour, ca serait cool d'avoir Kportage (entre autre)... Enfin bon, moi je dis ça, mais c'est pas moi qui reprendrais le développement (quoique ce serait une bone occasion de s'y mettre). Oui, je sais: "la critique est aisé...", hé hé!
> 
> NdM: ce thread à été extrait de celui là.

 

Il existe deja un GUI pour Portage : Kentoo 

Il est dispo dans POrtage en ~arch je crois ou sur kde-appz

----------

## Pachacamac

Je n'en vois pas trop l'intéret, il n'y a pas beaucoup de commandes à passer pour obtenir un système à jour. M'enfin si certains en ont besoin c'est une bonne chose.

Ah si, ça serai sympa s'il pouvait y avoir une mise à jour de .keywords etc juste en un clic. Parfois ça me gave de faire des redirections de sorties   :Embarassed:   C'est utilisable sans les librairies de kde ?

----------

## sireyessire

 *zoram wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Du coup je viens d'installer la gentoo.
> 
> Si je compte le temps qu'il a fallu entre le moment ou je boote sur le live cd et le moment ou kde est installé, ça doit bien faire ds les 20 heures. Là ça va je suis en vacances,  j'ai le temps. Mais monsieur tout le monde , un peu de bonne foi, a franchement autrechose à foutre, et encore une fois ça n'a rien à voir avec de la flemme. tout le monde n'a pas ds heures à passer devant un pc pour au final pouvoir envoyer un mail.
> ...

 

Bon, on va revenir sur quelques points:

premièrement tu peux installé une gentoo avec des binaires => intall gentoo jusqu'à kde ~1h (allez on va dire 2 parce qu'il faut lire la doc) si ton objectif n'est pas d'avoir un système totalemnt optimisé, dirige-toi vers ces binaires, ce que peuvent faire ceux qui veulent que ça marche presque tout de suite.

Ensuite, si tu veux vraiment tout compiler (mais c'est je le rappelle un choix que tu fais et qui est indépendant du choix d'installer une gentoo) tu peux utiliser la variable PORTAGE_NICENESS pour donner une priorité faible à tes compilations et faire autre chose pendant ce temps là (par exemple checker tes mails). Par exemple une nouvelle version de thunderbird est sortie, chouette je l'installe  :Arrow:   emerge thunderbird, mais pendant ce temps là je peux toujours utiliser l'ancien   :Wink: 

Ensuite la mandrake est pas loin d'être un système livré clé en main aux utilisateurs s'ils payent pour: le support technique à l'air d'être bon puisque des entreprises y vont (comme sous redhat), t'inquiétes pas que si c'était pas à la hauteur, elles ne viendraient pas.

Enfin le temps de compilation( qui a l'air d'être un peu long dans ton cas) varie beaucoup en fonction des CFLAGS que tu mets, va voir l'excellent  :Cool:  site de leander256 à ce sujet

----------

## BoBBY-nOOb

Pachacamac ---> Je suis bien d'accord que c'est pas très interessant un GUI pour Portage mais je le signalais parce que y'a pas grand monde qui avait l'air de connaitre   :Wink: 

----------

## zoram

 *Quote:*   

>  Bon, on va revenir sur quelques points:
> 
> premièrement tu peux installé une gentoo avec des binaires => intall gentoo jusqu'à kde ~1h (allez on va dire 2 parce qu'il faut lire la doc) si ton objectif n'est pas d'avoir un système totalemnt optimisé, dirige-toi vers ces binaires, ce que peuvent faire ceux qui veulent que ça marche presque tout de suite.
> 
> Ensuite, si tu veux vraiment tout compiler (mais c'est je le rappelle un choix que tu fais et qui est indépendant du choix d'installer une gentoo) tu peux utiliser la variable PORTAGE_NICENESS pour donner une priorité faible à tes compilations et faire autre chose pendant ce temps là (par exemple checker tes mails). Par exemple une nouvelle version de thunderbird est sortie, chouette je l'installe   emerge thunderbird, mais pendant ce temps là je peux toujours utiliser l'ancien  
> ...

 

Certes, apparement j'aurai pu faire plus court. Enfin j'ai imprimé le guide d'install de plus de 100 pages et j'ai suivi pas à pas (en démarrant du staeg 3 qd même)

Enfin bref, c'est pas vraiment le problème, encore une fois  je ne cherche pas à déniger je parle des besoins des gens.

Là, par exemple, je suis tout seul chez moi, disons que ma copine revient, ben forcément, ça va brusquement me retransformer en utilisateur lambda, parce que le "attends chéri, je compile le noyau, et ds 2/3 emerges je suis à toi", là je signe mon arrêt de mort (ou plutôt retour brutal au célibat.

Le fait que je puisse baisser la priorité ds emerge pour pouvori faire autrechose en même temps (au passage merci pour l'info, ma bécane souffrait un peu pdt certains emerge  :Wink:  ), ça change pas que monsieur tout le monde il veut cliquer sur install et surfer 5 mintues après.

Ensuite le site ou tu m'envoie (que je lirai) est une illustration parfaite de mon propos. Le gars lambda il a autrechose à foutre que de se taper ce truc.

Je vais prendre un topic au hasard ds le forum français, allez tiens :[INSTALLATION]Gestion de la variable USE dès le bootstrap...

le bonhomme qui rentre chez lui après son taf, le bootstrap honnêtement c'est le dernier de ses soucis, et on peut pas le lui reprocher.

Alors après, oui ej suis convaincu qu'une fois tout installé, c'est aussi simple à utiliser que windows ou un mac, QUAND C EST TOUT INSTALLE   :Razz: 

Et dans les entreprises c'est la même, qu'ils installent de distri de linux ne signifie rien (je parle des secretaires et compagnie hein, pas des informaticiens), leur linux on va leur installer et ils vont se contenter de l'utiliser.

Alors peut être que je suis un peu méchant avec mandrake parce qu'en deux essais j'ai abouti au système le plus plantogène que j'ai jamais vu, je veux bien croire que j'ai pas eu de bol et que ça marche ds la plus grde partie des cas, mais vu ma config qui n'a rien d'original je dois pas être le seul à avoir eu des ptits soucis.

Franchement, regarde le genre de questions posées sur ce forum,  juste pour réussir à faire des trucs assez basiques, c'est loin d'être un os fait pour tout le monde.

Alors peut être que ça va évoluer, mais comme certains ont dit ds ce thread, si ça évolue trop vers le grand public ça ne répondra peut être plus à leur besoins qui sont bien différents de ceux de monsieur tout le monde.

Voilà voilou j'espèe que j'arrive à me faire comprendre  :Smile: 

----------

## Pachacamac

Heu ben non je n'ai pas tout compris à ton post. Il est vrai qu'il commence à se faire tard.

Lorsque tu dis qu'un utilisateur souhaite avoir une install de 10min et prêt à surfer sur le web je ne connais pas de distrib qui le permettent. 

Certains me disent que windows est rapide à installer mais pas gentoo. Je ne suis pas d'accord ! La dernière fois que j'ai installé windows XP il m'a fallut environ 45min, certes c'est rapide mais pour quel résultat ? pas de traitement de texte, de navigateur, de player, etc

Avec gentoo il faut environ 1h - 1h30 pour avoir tout ça, l'installation est donc très proche pour les deux.

Ensuite j'ai vu que plusieurs personnes proposent des scripts pour aider l'installation, c'est surement pratique.

Et enfin lorsque tu parles d'une secrétaire qui installe gentoo je ne sais pas dans quelle boite tu bosses mais je suis curieux. Je n'ai jamais vu un personnel administratif installer un OS.  Il suffit à l'admin de faire une install via le réseau et le tour est joué en quelques minutes. De ce coté là gnu/linux est plus souple qu'XP qui nécéssite une install particulière selon la configuration machine. Je suis même tombé sur une boite qui via une interface web de l'intranet propose à celui qui le désire d'installer/reinstaller un système gnu/linux lors du prochain reboot. Quoi de plus rapide ?

Dernier point : Les utilisateurs de gentoo et de mandrake ne sont pas les mêmes. Il faut faire une transition en douceur et même si mandrake n'est pas parfais il y a pire ! L'essentiel est de se sentir en sécurité et de se sentir capable d'utiliser correctement les possibilités offertes.

Combien d'entre nous se sont d'abord fait la main sur des distrib plus généralistes ?

Tout çà pour dire que gentoo ne va pas évoluer pour qu'il soit utilisable par un utilisateur lambda, il faudra toujours un minimum de compétences et de "courage" / motivation pour en profiter. Pour note plus grand bonheur !

----------

## zoram

 *Pachacamac wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Et enfin lorsque tu parles d'une secrétaire qui installe gentoo je ne sais pas dans quelle boite tu bosses mais je suis curieux. Je n'ai jamais vu un personnel administratif installer un OS.  Il suffit à l'admin de faire une install via le réseau et le tour est joué en quelques minutes.
> 
> 

 

en effet tu comemnces à fatiguer   :Razz:   c'est bien ce que 'jai dit, une secrétaire qui utilisera linux ne l'installera pas elle même

 *Quote:*   

> , il faudra toujours un minimum de compétences et de "courage" / motivation pour en profiter. Pour note plus grand bonheur !

 

C'est aussi ce que je voulais dire   :Wink: 

----------

## Pachacamac

Ah oui désolé   :Embarassed:   J'avais cru comprendre que les secrétaires ne seraient pas capables de l'installer elles-même...

Allez c'est décidé je vais me coucher ! En plus demain je me lève tôt.

----------

## ultraViolet

Pour en revenir au sujet de base, tu peux essayer : 

- kentoo

- porthole

- portagemaster

Kentoo est pas mal, car intégré au centre de config KDE

----------

## zoram

c'est quoi tout ça ?

----------

## BoBBY-nOOb

des GUI pour portage

----------

## br0mGreV

Allez un petit post, histoire de rajouter mon grin de poivre (moui, je suis pas fan du sel .. niark niark niark) 

 *zoram wrote:*   

> tout le monde n'a pas ds heures à passer devant un pc pour au final pouvoir envoyer un mail. 
> 
> 

 

Si on y pense bien, la grande facilité d'utilisation de windows réside dans le fait qu'il est pré-installé sur le poste par défaut. Et définitivement, si tu veux envoyer un mail sous windows, tu devras passer par l'installation du logiciel de mail. ce qui te prendra pas 1h, mais 15 minutes. Et l'utilisateur "lambda" comme tu le qualifie, pourras voir ses enfants une heure, plutot que d'écrire un mail a sa maitresse. 

Bon d'accord, je caricature (et je sors). 

et ce qui est complique sensiblement l'installation d'une distribution linux, c'est qu'est fourni avec linux, un ensemble de logiciels qu'il faut déterminer a priori si on en aura l'utilité. 

Windows ne propose pas ca, mais la réflexion se fait a posteriori.

Voila pour cette disgression OFF-TOPIC.

pour en revenir au sujet, la grande peur que j'ai dans l'idée du développement d'outils graphique pour le portage, c'est que dans la plupart des cas, il s'ensuit une diminution notoire de la documentation des outils en ligne de commande. La gentoo est extrement bien documenté. Qu'adviendrait-il si gentoo perdait cette essence, sous pretexte que les outils graphiques sont tellement accessibles qu'il n'est pas necessaire de faire une documentation digne de ce nom. C'est a ce moment la que les forums vont se dégradés et que la gentoo perdra ses utilisateurs courageux, mais pas experts.

Alors d'accord pour des outils graphiques, mais si ca reste des projets parralleles, et si les développeurs continuent leurs efforts principaux sur la ligne de commande (lc rulez).

----------

## zoram

ce n'est pas seulement préinstallé, soyons honnête, ce qui manque à linux c'est l'INTUITIVITE, et sans vouloir froisser personne j'ai un peu l'impression que le leitmotiv de certains est "pourquoi faire simple quand on peut faire compliqué".

Avoir la possibilité de tout configurer c'est fantastique, et en effet c'est pas possible sous windows.

MAis pardonnez moi, devoir éditer un fichier texte pour faire marcher sa souris et son écran correctement, ça n'a absoulement aucune raison d'être, c'est une perte de temps. Le plug & play ça marche très bien.

Il ne faut pas confondre contrôle et plaisir de bidouiller.

après avoir installé gentoo, j'en suis arrivé à 80 messages sur ce forum pour faire marcher des trucs basiques, pas pour contrôler quoi que ça soit.

D'autre part même si windows était livré nu, l'installation de n'importe quoi reste beaucoup plus intutive sous windows.

La ligne de commande c'est bien gentil, mais tout le monde n'a pas que ça à foture que d'apprendre des commandes. J'ai jamais eu besoin d'ouvrir une doc pour me servir de windows, j'ai commencé par en lire 100 pour installer gentoo.

la ligne de commande, faut pas oublier que c'est un outil, pas une fin en soit. 

Bref, non tout ceci n'est pas off topic.

S'il sagit de "démocratisation", il faut bien savoir que le public n'est pas fait de geeks qui s'emerveille devant une ligne de commande.

bref tout dépend de à qui on destine le produit

----------

## bosozoku

Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi, et c'est d'ailleurs pour ça qu'il existe plusieures distribution de Gnu Linux. Tu parles de Linux, il faut parler de distribution Gnu Linux. A ce que j'en sais, MS Windows ne propose qu'un seul OS.

Il existe plusieures distributions Gnu Linux qui exploitent différement le noyau ainsi que la surcouche logicielle Gnu. Par exemple Mandrake, Suse ou encore Fedora c'est pas démocratisé ça ? Il n'ya pas besoin d'éditer un fichier texte pour configuré son écran ou sa sourie. C'est pour ça que ce genre de distribution existe : pour les gens qui en ont pas que de ça à foutre de la ligne de commande. Windows est aussi orienté sur cette optique.

Mais qu'est ce qu'on fait de ceux qui aiment la ligne de commande ou plutôt qui n'aiment pas les outils graphiques et qui préfèrent largement configurer à partir de fichier texte pour savoir exactement ce qu'ils font ? Bah ya des dev qui font des distributions telles que slackware, debian ou gentoo qui remplissent ces besoins. 

Tu as déja travaillé en entreprise ? Tu saurais qu'il faut satisfaire les besoins des utilisateurs.

Si tu n'aime pas la ligne de commande, que fais tu ici ? Oriente toi plutôt vers Suse ou Mandrake.

Maintenant tu vas me dire que Mandrake ou Suse, faut quand même toucher des fichier texte parce que ça marche pas toujours les Gui etc... bah moi je vais te dire que les Gui ne sont que des frontaux aux lignes de commandes. Sous Windows ça marche pas comme ça.

Linux c'est linux et windows c'est windows. Pourquoi vouloir tout démocratiser ? Si y'en a qui aiment la ligne de commande et les fichiers texte bah je vois pas pourquoi on irait les emmerder avec des gui.

edit : et puis j'ajouterais que lorsque je configure un fichier tel que xorg.conf, on se rend compte de la puissance de Gnu Linux, controler parfaitement le moindre logiciel. Le moindre script d'initialitation, le noyau lui même. Peut etre que pour toi la ligne de commande est plus compliqué que la gui, je trouve au contraire, non pas que ce soit plus simple, mais que ce soit beaucoup plus explicite.

Je risque d'insister mais comme tu le dis si bien dans ta dernière phrase,  ca dépend des utilisateurs vers lequel s'oriente le produit. Windows est un OS unique, il n'offre pas de choix. Tu as les gui et puis c'est tout, me parle pas du dos c'est la rigolade  :Wink: 

Sur Gnu Linux, tu as plusieures distributions qui permettent justement de viser plusieures sortes d'utilisateurs.

----------

## Argian

Perdu zoram !! Tu te rapelles de moi ? sur les 80 questions que tu as posées, j'ai donné 30 réponses.

Juste pour info, je ne donne ici que mon sentiment, pas celui d'un utiisateur quelconque, juste le mien !!

 *zoram wrote:*   

> Avoir la possibilité de tout configurer c'est fantastique, et en effet c'est pas possible sous windows.

 Il n'y a qu'à voir l'exemple du 'fameux" userpasswords2 pour s'en rendre compte

 *zoram wrote:*   

> devoir éditer un fichier texte pour faire marcher sa souris et son écran correctement, ça n'a absoulement aucune raison d'être

 Pourquoi ça? Parce que tu n'y vois pas d'intérêt ? C'est trop complexe ? Pas assez "user friendly" ? Il y a des UI pour t'aider, tu ne les a pas trouvées (ou pas cherchées), c'est ton seul problèéme.

 *zoram wrote:*   

> Il ne faut pas confondre contrôle et plaisir de bidouiller

 Bidouiller fait parti de mon métier d'analyste programmeur, en tout cas, c'est mon avis, qui n'est pas partagé par mes collègues, loin de là (ma spécialité: mini-systèmes). Suis-je pour autant dans l'erreur ? Je ne crois pas. De tous ceux que je connais, je suis le seul capable de monter un réseau ou d'installer linux sur un PC (ce n'est qu'un exemple).

 *zoram wrote:*   

> après avoir installé gentoo, j'en suis arrivé à 80 messages sur ce forum pour faire marcher des trucs basiques, pas pour contrôler quoi que ça soit.

 Pour ma part, j'en suis à 243 (244 une fois que j'aurai cliqué sur "envoyer") messages sans la moindre demande d'assistance. Y aurais-tu mis de la mauvaise volonté ? C'est possible, je ne veux pas le savoir.

[quote="zoram"]D'autre part même si windows était livré nu, l'installation de n'importe quoi reste beaucoup plus intutive sous windows[/quote.]Voir ma remarque sur userpasswords2

[quote="zoram"]La ligne de commande c'est bien gentil, mais tout le monde n'a pas que ça à foture que d'apprendre des commandes. J'ai jamais eu besoin d'ouvrir une doc pour me servir de windows, j'ai commencé par en lire 100 pour installer gentoo.[/quote.]Et en plus, tu n'y es même pas arrivé, honte sur toi !!

[quote="zoram"]S'il sagit de "démocratisation", il faut bien savoir que le public n'est pas fait de geeks qui s'emerveille devant une ligne de commande.[/quote.]Pour ma part, je déteste la ligne de commande, j'en vois assez pendant les heures de travail ( qui a entendu parler de strpdm ou pwrdwnsys ?) Démocratiser ? Pourquoi voudrait-on démocratiser gentoo (d'accord, c'est le sujet  :Razz: ) ? Pour moi, linux a été assez démocratisé par d'autres pour ne pas avoir besoin de le faire pour gentoo. Si tu veux un linux simple à installer, pourquoi n'irais-tu pas voir ailleurs ? (Si mandrake n'est pas assez simple pour toi, il reste redhat ou suze ou d'autres qui ne me viennent pas à l'esprit maintenant). Sinon, tu ne me brisera certainement pas le coeur en retournant sous windows, c'est ce dont tu as envie depuis longtemps, je crois même que tu cherches une excuse pour y retourner. Je veux bien être ton excuse si ça peut te faire plaisir  :Mr. Green: 

[Edit] Marf. Encore grillé. Ca m'apprendra à faire des posts de plus de 3 lignnes  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## bosozoku

En plus j'explique mieux que toi ! Na !   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## ultraViolet

 *zoram wrote:*   

> ce n'est pas seulement préinstallé, soyons honnête, ce qui manque à linux c'est l'INTUITIVITE

 

Je pense que tu as en partie raison, mais je suis tout de même mitigé :

- Au niveau de l'installation, d'accord. Mais une fois que tout tourne correctement, une mandrake est bien plus facile à utiliser que Windows. . Le fait que tous les logiciels nécessaires soient accessibles via un programme qui les centralises (comme portage pour gentoo) est par exemple très intuitif. Je ne nie pas que certaines choses soient moins intuitives, mais gentoo n'est quand même pas la version de linux qui soit la plus simple à installer /utiliser !

- Et puis il y a l'intuitivité de base et l'intuitivité des choses plus complexes. Par exemple, mon voisin qui à OS X ne pouvait plus acceder à un  dossier partagé via samba car le dossier était monté, mais l'icone n'était plus sur le bureau. En gros il lui fallait utiliser son terminal. La solution aurait été intuitive s'il utilisait gentoo. Mais pas que la solution ! Le reflexe d'aller sur les forums, le fait de savoir chercher la solution à un problème informatique même si on n'y comprends rien du tout, sont aussi liés à une intuition.

- Bien entendu, dans 98% des cas, quand on utilise son ordi comme un combiné  jukebox-tele-console de jeu, les choses sont plus faciles sous windows. N'empeche que  la plupart des ses divx ne marchent  pas au début si tu ne sais pas quel programme utiliser pour les lire (vlc ou mplayer). L'intuition de l'utilisateur moyen le conduit en effet à penser que le lecteur WMP ou quicktime fournit avec le système (c'est à dire avec un simple double clic)  resoudra ses problèmes.

- Windows n'est comparable en ergonomie à Linux ou à MacOS que depuis la version XP. Il n'en reste pas moins que sous kde ou gnome, tout se change assez facilement. Je vois mal comment un système figé comme OSx ou XP pourrait concurrencer en ergonomie un affichage, et un comportement qui correspondent jusqu'au moindre pixel à mes gouts.

- Le gestionnaire de fenetres des macs utilise l'accélération graphique de la carte video pour tourner. Chaque interaction avec l'ordinateur est bien gérée. L'ensemble est très esthétique, ergonomique . Perso je préfére utiliser mes ressources pour des choses utiles, car en définitive, un mac qui à coutera a peu prés le double de mon PC (et ce malgré les fans qui pondent des benchmarks démontrant la supériorité des G5 ou G4 sur les autres proc), sera beaucoup moins puissant dans les faits que le mien. Car simplement, l'optimisation, la confrontation aux problèmes (réinstaller sa gentoo depuis le début quand on a mis un mois pour que tout soit nickel n'est pas une option  :Wink:  ) deviennent de plus en plus intuitifs quand on utilise linux.

- N'est intuitive, en définitif, pour la majorité des utilisateurs de windows ou mac os, que l'utilisation de base. Il sont rares à installer leur propre serveur imap, et ceux qui le font galèrent autant, sinon plus :  en effet sur linux, vu que beaucoup de gens le font, l'aide ne manque pas. Et puis, on a pas peur d'essayer de comprendre comment tout ca fonctionne. Il y a d'autres exemples de choses que les utilisateurs de windows voudraient faire sans le pouvoir (sauf pour une minorité). Ainsi, utiliser sa machine à distance, installer un serveur ftp, détecter les pourriels automatiquement, encoder ses partitions, mettre à jour sons système... qui bien que possibles sous windows, demandent une connaissance minimale de l'informatique (impossible de partager un fichier sous ftp si on ne sais pas ce que c'est). Tout cela leur est inacessible car ils ne sont pas "poussés" (forcés :Wink:  ) à la connaissance.

----------

## Argian

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> En plus j'explique mieux que toi ! Na !  

 Oui, mais moi, j'avais trois grammes d'alcool dans le sang  :Razz: 

Z'auriez pas vu passer une boite d'aspirine ?

[Edit] Je l'ai retrouvée !  :Very Happy: 

----------

## zoram

 *ultraViolet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - N'est intuitive, en définitif, pour la majorité des utilisateurs de windows ou mac os, que l'utilisation de base. Il sont rares à installer leur propre serveur imap, et ceux qui le font galèrent autant, sinon plus :  en effet sur linux, vu que beaucoup de gens le font, l'aide ne manque pas. Et puis, on a pas peur d'essayer de comprendre comment tout ca fonctionne. Il y a d'autres exemples de choses que les utilisateurs de windows voudraient faire sans le pouvoir (sauf pour une minorité). Ainsi, utiliser sa machine à distance, installer un serveur ftp, détecter les pourriels automatiquement, encoder ses partitions, mettre à jour sons système... qui bien que possibles sous windows, demandent une connaissance minimale de l'informatique (impossible de partager un fichier sous ftp si on ne sais pas ce que c'est). Tout cela leur est inacessible car ils ne sont pas "poussés" (forcés ) à la connaissance.

 

Mais je suis tout à fait d'accord. Seulement le titre du topic, c'est "démocratisation", il ne s'agit donc pas de serveut ftp (enfin soit dit en passant, installer un serveru ftp sur son pc win ça prends 5minutes avec le bon soft).

Je suis bien conscient que pour tout un tas d'utilisation linux est supérieur.

Là on est ds un tppic démocratisation, alors pourquoi qud je liste ce qui fait que non pour l'instant ça ne l'est pas, il faut tjrs que qqn me dise ou implique "t'as qu à retourner sous window". Ya pas d'agression, on discute ...

----------

## kopp

en meme temps pourquoi debattre sur la democratisation de gentoo ? 

ce n'est pas le but de la distro d'être democratisée... il existe des tas d'OS pour les gens qui ont pas envie de se prendre la tete ...

et si gentoo en venait a se democratiser et a ressembler a une mandrake, je pense que j'abandonnerai vite fait pour une autre ...

----------

## bosozoku

 *kopp wrote:*   

> en meme temps pourquoi debattre sur la democratisation de gentoo ? 
> 
> ce n'est pas le but de la distro d'être democratisée... il existe des tas d'OS pour les gens qui ont pas envie de se prendre la tete ...
> 
> et si gentoo en venait a se democratiser et a ressembler a une mandrake, je pense que j'abandonnerai vite fait pour une autre ...

 

Exactement !

Si j'ai choisi gentoo c'est que je n'avais encore pas trouvé de distribution correspondant à mes envies. Je n'ai pas envie que Gentoo se démocratise, si je voulais une distribution démcratisé j'irais vers suse ou mandrake.

Laissons les distributions et le public qu'elles visent à leur place. Raa lala c'est vrai qu'en définitif ce topic n'a pas vraiment d'intérêt, je pense pas que les gentooistes ici présents  :Smile:  ont envie que gentoo se démocratise (mis à part les gros noob qui s'acharnent).

----------

## ultraViolet

 *zoram wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mais je suis tout à fait d'accord. Seulement le titre du topic, c'est "démocratisation"..

 

Pourtant je pense que démocratiser gentoo, c'est démocratiser l'approche de l'informatique qui accompagne son installation / utilisation. C'est à dire que si l'intuitivité de son interface était aussi basique que celle des os accessibles au grand public, gentoo ne serait plus gentoo, justement.

En gros, pour moi, démocratiser gentoo serait davantage un problème de démocratisation de notions informatique que de modifications de la gui. Enfin je me suis sans doute mal exprimé... Si je t'ai paru aggressif, je m'en excuse, n'en ayant ni l'intention ni le sentiment.    :Smile: 

----------

## sergio

Puisque je passe dans le coin (c'est pas souvent) je vais ajouter ma petite contribution au débat :

J'ai lu quelques posts mais pas tous alors excusez-moi si mes arguments sont déjà présent dans le thread.

On parle à propos de Linux en général de système ouvert (quelque soit la distribution...). Que vaut un système ouvert qui ne s'ouvrirai pas aux néophytes... Pour Gentoo ou d'autres distributions il est nécessaire d'avoir une ouverture (démocratisation) afin de continuer à progresser sinon si la communauté reste centrée sur elle même j'ai bien peur qu'elle tourne en rond à plus ou moins brève échéance. 

La démocratisation ou l'ouverture quel que soit le mot employé, permet de gagner de nouveaux domaines d'application et  de nouvelles expériences.

Quand au fait de tenir les utilisateurs par la main (lu plus haut dans un post) c'est valable aussi pour Win$ !!!

Bon, j'arrête là pour le moment...

A+

----------

## geforce

Tres d'accord avec sergio, j'ai moi meme deja eu Gentoo sur ma machine mais j'ai du y renoncer a cause de mon hardware (je suis l'heureux proprietaire d'une asus A7N8X-DELUXE et d'une radeon 9600 Pro, le bonheur ultime pour tout utilisateur gentoo !). 

Etant quand meme tres loin d'etre un neophyte dans gentoo et l'informatique, j'ai vu que c'etait beaucoup trop de troubles que de poursuivre avec Gentoo, j'ai donc renonce et j'ai reinstalle XP pour pouvoir jouer a Counter-Strike a fond   :Twisted Evil:  .

Mais bon, j'ai quand meme mon super celeron 333 avec Gentoo dessus qui me sert de serveur a moi et a mon clan Counter-strike (c'est tres plaisant de pouvoir me vanter d'avoir un serveur Gentoo !

 -Un serveur quoi ?

Gentoo !  :Wink: 

Petite tranche de vie maintenant vous avez la permission de me lapider !   :Embarassed: 

----------

## bosozoku

Yeaaah !! C'est parti !   :Twisted Evil: 

Alors pourquoi s'embeter à mettre un serveur gentoo sur une petite machine alors qu'une debian aurait largement fait l'affaire, tu t'es embeter pour rien...

Sergio : oui c'est un bon point de vue mais je ne le trouve pas juste. Linux n'est pas un OS comme windows. Ya plusieurs distributions. Yen a qui se démocratisent très bien comme mandrake et suse, tant mieux pour elles, c'est d'ailleurs le but qu'elles recherchent.

Mais moi perso, j'ai en parti choisi gentoo parce que c'était pas trop trop connu à l'époque (maintenant...) et j'ai franchement pas envie que ca devienne une distribution grand public...

Pourquoi démocratiser gentoo alors que y'en à qui le font déja si bien ? Il faut savoir rester dans son domaine d'applications...

----------

## geforce

NON ! Non! Gentoo 1 jour Gentoo toujours !

Je ne veux d'aucune distribution que ce soit a part Gentoo et ce, autant que pour mon serveur et mon desktop.

Et je sais de quoi je parle, quand j'ai commencer a utiliser linux j'essayais plusieurs versions.  En tout j'ai essaye pour plus de 200 gb de distributions linux..

Gentoo reste la SEULE distribution que je veux utiliser.  Pas Gentoo = Pas linux.

En passant, moi non plus je ne voudrais pas que Gentoo devienne distribution grand public.. C"est sympa comme ca l'est presentement...

----------

## sireyessire

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Yeaaah !! C'est parti !  
> 
> Alors pourquoi s'embeter à mettre un serveur gentoo sur une petite machine alors qu'une debian aurait largement fait l'affaire, tu t'es embeter pour rien...
> 
> 

 

Bon,  j'ai eu une gentoo sur un p2 400 pendant 3 mois avant que je l'upgrade en celeron 2GHz, et déjà instllé une gentoo sur un pentium 166 avec 64Mo de RAM, et 3.2Go de disque, avec un serveur X et fluxbox, et ça marchait très bien, juste 1h pour compiler un noyau   :Wink: 

la gentoo ,c'est très bien pour tout, je vois pas pourquoi tu devrais installer une debian sous prétexte que ton ordi est vieux, si tu aimes gentoo, tu le fais c'est tout.  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Tsukusa

Un gros Noob va s'exprimer ...

[Ma vie]

La première fois que j'ai installé Linux c'était une Mandrake 8.2. Le bilan de cette aventure c'est que je n'ai plus touché à Linux. Niveau installation pas de problème, la simplicité. Après ... je ne sais pas si c'est moi qui n'est pas de chance mais je trouvais ca lourd. Niveau temps d'exécution par rapport à Windows ce n'était pas trop ca. En plus j'ai eu des plantages (la distribution ne voulait pas démarrer). Enfin affreux...

Il y a 1 an j'entends parler de Gentoo. Sans aucune expérience et en suivant la documentation, je l'installe sur mon PC et là j'ai été émerveillé. Je m'amuse à découvrir comment configurer ceci et comment faire çela. J'adore Gentoo. J'ai essayé d'installer Debian mais ma carte réseau n'était pas détectée alors je suis revenu à Gentoo.

[/Ma vie]

Tout ca pour dire qu'on peut vouloir démocratiser Gentoo mais ce n'est pas ce qui est recherché à mon avis. Moi je l'ai choisi car j'ai soif d'apprendre et que la distribution "dans son état actuel" est exactement ce que je recherchais. 

Un NooB acharné ...

----------

## geforce

Tout a faire d'accord avec toi Tsukusa..

T'as dla suite   :Cool: 

Bon bien je crois bien qu'on devrait garder Gentoo ainsin puisque ca semble etre son "etat actuel" que tout le monde aime (y compris moi !).

----------

## Oupsman

Chuis bien d'accord avec vous (enfin sauf la partie sur Windows  :Wink:  )  

J'ai utilisé linux pendant 5 ans avant de tout virer et retourner sous Windows. Je suis passé par à peu près tout : slack, debian, redhat, suse, drake. J'oublie vector linux, peanuts et certainement quelques autres.

Je suis revenu à Windows car le coté bloatware des certaines distributions me gavait. 7 CD pour installer Linux, c'est quoi çà ! C'est vrai qu'une fois qu'on a passé les 7 cds, on a plus rien à installer, mais alors combien de GO sont gaspillés ?

J'ai essayé LFS avant de tout virer, mais par modem, c'était pas top  :Laughing: 

J'ai installé Gentoo sur mon serveur, et franchement je suis émerveillé par la distribution. Tellement émerveillé que je convertis certains de mes collègues et amis.

Démocratiser ?

Non je pense pas, cela reste un peu trop complexe pour certaines de mes connaissances. Je suis pas sur que ma soeur par exemple se lancerait dans la compilation de son système, même avec une bonne documentation. 

Et pis franchement, je vois pas ce que la démocratisation de Gentoo pourrait apporter à la distribution. 

PS : J'ai installé Gentoo sur mon portable (72 heures de compilation  :Rolling Eyes:  ) C'est sympa, mais il me manque certaines applis encore....

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Je suis revenu à Windows car le coté bloatware des certaines distributions me gavait. 7 CD pour installer Linux, c'est quoi çà ! C'est vrai qu'une fois qu'on a passé les 7 cds, on a plus rien à installer, mais alors combien de GO sont gaspillés ?

 

Qui a dit qu'il fallait tout installer ?

J'ai jamais installe l'integrite des cds Debian moi  :Very Happy:  (pas fou non plus ...et je n'en voyais pas l'utilite (pour moi) !)

Et bon, si tu regardes MS Windows, tout ce qu'il installe par defaut !! Et meme en y allant a la main a l'install t'arrives pas a gerer tes progammes aussi finement qu'avec portage,apt/dselect, ....

----------

## DuF

Euh et puis dans les 7 CDs y a pas que du binaire, a priori sur linuxiso.org ils disent qu'un seul CD suffit donc bon.... faut en vouloir pour installer exactement ce qu'il y a sur les 7 CDs.

----------

## Oupsman

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

>  *Oupsman wrote:*   Je suis revenu à Windows car le coté bloatware des certaines distributions me gavait. 7 CD pour installer Linux, c'est quoi çà ! C'est vrai qu'une fois qu'on a passé les 7 cds, on a plus rien à installer, mais alors combien de GO sont gaspillés ? 
> 
> Qui a dit qu'il fallait tout installer ?
> 
> J'ai jamais installe l'integrite des cds Debian moi  (pas fou non plus ...et je n'en voyais pas l'utilite (pour moi) !)
> ...

 

Qui a dit le contraire ? 

De plus l'installation de Windows est nettement moins complète que celle de Linux. 

Mais on est en train de dévier.

----------

## zdra

PTDR !  7cds .... t'étais chooté quand t'as téléchargé ? Faut savoir que pour certaines distrib t'as un lot de cds pour les binaires et un autre lot pour les sources de ces meme paquets !!!! et donc tes 7Cds ya tout en double en fait... en fait c parce que la GPL spécifie que les redistributeurs DOIVENT fournir les sources de la meme maniere qu'est distribué les binaires ! donc une mandrake vendue en 3Cds dans une boite DOIT fournir les sources de TOUT les programmes GPL sur cd ! on peut pas vendre des cds puis dire que les sources faut les télécharger (logique qd on achete les cds c ptetre qu'on a pas internet).

Fin bon bref 7CDs c'est une critique qui ne fait que souligner l'extreme suppériorité de linux face à windows: mandrake=3CD de binaire et te donne un systeme donc 3x plus complet que windows. Tout en permettant d'installer une mandrake à partir d'une disquette de 1.44Mo et avec un install minimal de 68Mo si je me souviens bien ! Donc windows est humilié à la fois parce qu'il est trop gros et à la fois parce qu'il ne l'est pas assé.

Bon tout ça nous éloigne totalement du sujet:

Gentoo n'est pas une distrib démocratisée et, je penses, ne devrait jamais le devenir ! Il faut pas chercher la démocratisation partout, si qqn veut un linux démocrativé il se tourne vers des mandrake, fedora, etc... et si qqn veut un linux bien dure pour se faire plaisir pendant les longues nuits d'hivers alors qu'il prenne une gentoo... stou. 

De plus les grosses distrib comme debian, redhat, gentoo et bien d'autres sont finalement plus destionées à etre des méta-distributions. cad un gros repos de packets bien maintenu, non pas pour les utiliser directement, mais pour que d'autre distrib reprennent ces packets dans leur propre systeme. Debian est le meilleur exemple, il y a des milliard de distribs basées sur debian qui ne font pas de maintenance de packet à proprement parler, mais reprennent plutot les packets de la debian. Et donc dans cette optique on peut voir apparaitre une distrib basée sur gentoo et destinée à etre démocratisée, mais il me semble que c'est pas le but de gentoo en lui meme. Les geek ont encore besoin de dire qu'ils ont installé leur systeme dans une console sans assistants ni rien  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kernelsensei

euh, concernant la GPL, je ne sais plus trop, mais il me semble que t'es pas obligé de fournir les sources direct sur le CD ! Il faut seulement fournir le texte de la GPL !

Au lieu de mettre les sources, tu peux mettre une URL avec un mirroir de sources par exemple ! Il faut que l'utilisateur ait acces aux sources, peut importe comment !

En fait il me semble meme que tu peux te contenter de fournir les sources "a la demande" mais bon ...

Enfin, je ne suis plus trop sur, alors il se peut que tout ceci soit un ramassi de conneries !

----------

## guilc

Je confirme ce que dit kernel_sensei

Tu n'est meme pas obligé de mettres les sources direct sur le net. Il suffit de donner un moyen de les récupérer. une adresse mail pour te contacter pour que tu envoies une disquette avec les sources (méthode archaique mais bon) convient très bien.

----------

## zdra

non non ! j'ai lu le texte de la GPL, il faut fournir les sources par la meme voie que les binaires ! 

dans le point 3 de la licences, dernier paragraphe: 

```
If distribution of executable or object code is made by offering access to copy from a designated place, then offering equivalent access to copy the source code from the same place counts as distribution of the source code, even though third parties are not compelled to copy the source along with the object code.
```

D'ailleur si on redistribue sous forme binaire un programme GPL sous forme d'un cd qu'en envois par la poste par exemple, le client peut demander de recevoir sur CD et par la poste les sources de tout ces programmes, sans frais supplémentaire que le simple cout de l'envois du collis. C'est pour ça que les distributions vendues dans le commerce sont toujours livrées avec les cd de tout les progs GPL contenu dans la distrib. mais ça je retrouve pas dans le texte de la GPL, ça vient ptetre d'une autre licence

----------

## guilc

arf, j'avais oublié cette clause   :Embarassed: 

J'avais retenu les 3 points juste avant, qui sont un peu a contre sens d'ailleurs :

 *Quote:*   

>     * a)  Accompany it with the complete corresponding machine-readable source code, which must be distributed under the terms of Sections 1 and 2 above on a medium customarily used for software interchange; or,
> 
>     * b) Accompany it with a written offer, valid for at least three years, to give any third party, for a charge no more than your cost of physically performing source distribution, a complete machine-readable copy of the corresponding source code, to be distributed under the terms of Sections 1 and 2 above on a medium customarily used for software interchange; or,
> 
>     * c) Accompany it with the information you received as to the offer to distribute corresponding source code. (This alternative is allowed only for noncommercial distribution and only if you received the program in object code or executable form with such an offer, in accord with Subsection b above.) 

 

----------

## zdra

ah ben voilà c'est le point B dont je parlais, je le retrouvais pas   :Embarassed: 

Ben voilà, sauf si je comprends mal l'anglais et/ou si ya un suptilité juridique, ben alors on doit pouvoir donner pendant 3ans les code source d'un programme distribué sous forme binaire, sous la meme forme (cd,téléchargeable,poste,...) que les binaires.

[edit] on voit quand meme que par des choses comme celle-ci, la GPL n'est pas une licence qui se résume en "tu fais ce que tu veux de ce bout de code". NON ! la GPL donne des droits et des obligation à tout le monde ! Et ils doivent etre respecté comme (si pas plus que) toutes les autres licences.

----------

## SkyE

 *zarasoustra17 wrote:*   

> Pour 90% des packages, la compil dure moins de 10 minutes,c'est pas vraiment rebutant sauf quand on installe tout la premiere fois et sérieusement, emerge bidule, ça va plus vite qu'une install à la Winwin ou il faut aller acheter le logiciel, inserer le cd, lire la licence, régler les parametres, enregistrer le produit, rebooter.... 
> 
> pourtant, plus de gens sont sur Winwin que sur Gentoo, de même le système Mandrake: il faut chercher le package,la bonne version,etc.. donc ouvrir 3 ou 4 onglets avant de l'installer.Il ne faut pas confondre convivialité et simplicité...
> 
> Je préfère la simplicité.

 

Je vais pas me voiler la face(désolé), mais une install Win ca prend pas beaucoup de temps. C'est sur qu'après y'a d'autres problèmes du genre désinstallation complète, très mal géré sur Winwin à cause de ces "traces" qui restent ...

----------

## geforce

Selon moi si Gentoo existe encore c'est qu'il est tout simplement mieux que Windows pour tout les petits bidouilleurs que nous sommes.

----------

## Oupsman

 *SkyE wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je vais pas me voiler la face(désolé), mais une install Win ca prend pas beaucoup de temps. C'est sur qu'après y'a d'autres problèmes du genre désinstallation complète, très mal géré sur Winwin à cause de ces "traces" qui restent ...

 

C'est sur que comparé à une Gentoo, c'est plus rapide.

Mais comparé à une Mandrake ou une Feudora ?

La je suis moins sur déjà.

----------

## belgiuman

Bon, je viens mettre mon petit commentaire aussi, parce que je trouve la discussion vachement interessante.

Dans un premier temps, quand on lit les posts, on remarque vite que la plupart des utilisateurs qui disent gentoo, c'est bien, ce sont des informaticiens de méiers, où des gros passionnées, donc je pense pas qu'on puisse dire que ce soit une distrib pour utlisateur lambda.

Mais je rajouterai que aucun os n'est fait pour utilisateur lambda.

Demander à votre soeur ou à votre grand mère ou que sais-je encore d'installer un os, elle va faire les grands yeux et dire de quoi il me parle celui là?????

Et pour un utilisateur lambda, lui demander pas non plus d'installer windows, il n'y arrivera pas plus qu'autre chose ou alors il perdra ses données (si l'ordi est pas neuf)

si l'ordi est neuf, faudra déja qu'on lui explique que y a rien sur son hd et que donc il devra utiliser un diskette de démarrage ou mettre son cd dans l'odi pour démarrer, sinon il y arrivera jamais.

Bref, installer un os, c pas fait pour les utilisateurs lambdas, c pas pour rien qu'aujourd'hui 90% des foyers sont équipés de windows, c juste que c préinstaller dans les magasins, dès que y a un problème, on va chez le marchand se plaindre, voir chez sa connaissance qui bidouille en informatique. C jamais lui qui va mettre ces mains dans le cambuis.

maintenant, si un utilisateur à un os que ce soit windows ou linux installer sur a machine, pour lui, je pense que a ne change strictement rien, et là je pense que la distrib gentoo peut tout a fait etre démocratique, une fois configurée, suffit de mettre un script qui update de temps en temps les applications et sinon, l'utlisateur à rien de plus a faire que dans windows, sauf p-e apprendre a faire connaissance avec les logiciels linux plutot que windows (parce que taper 2 lignes dans un écran noir, c pas plus difficile que clicker 3 fois sur suivant). Et si il est nuveau dans le monde du pc, ben se sera d'auant plus simple, qu'il aura pas les réflexes windows.

Maintenanat autre grand avantages que windows à sur linux, c'est les jeux!!! ben oui, pas mal de jeunes, veulent pouvoir jouer sur leur ordinateur et donc sot quasi obligé 'avoir un windows, moi même, je suis en cure de désintox windows, ben malgré tout, je compte laissé une partition de 10GB pour windows 98 et mes jeux.

Même moi qi ai commencer avec une red hat 5.1, qui était certainement bcp moins évoluée à l'install qu'une gentoo d'aujourd'hui et en étnt jeuen diplomé en informatique, j'ai du me faire aider à l'install par un copain, car meme avec le manuel j'y arrivais pas!!!

voilà donc mon avis, c'est linux est démocratiqe si il est déja installer sur la machine.

p.s. :  au sujet des drivers, vous etes un peu contradictoire, vous dites que vous aimeriez des drivers, mai vous souhaiter pas que gentoo deviennent poplaire, j'espère au moins que vous installer quand meme des linx plutot que des windows au gens qui vous demande de les aider sinon, jamais y aura de driver. 

P.S.2: Je ne sais pas si ça a déja été fait, mais un sondage pour voir qui utilise la dstrib gentoo serait la bien venu.

Genre : informaticiens, bidouilleur fan d'info, utilisateur lambda qui avait jamais utilisé un ordi et qui a installer gentoo tosu seul comme un grand. (aide permise bien entendu, mais pas regarder un gars qui install la gentoo)

----------

